# Filmtrailer



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Servus Leude,

also hier mal n Thread in den jeder die Filmtrailer posten kann, wenn ihr meint das diesen Filme jeder mal gesehn haben sollte!

Also auf gehts


----------



## Haxxler (3. November 2009)

*The Expendables*



Kinostart: 02.09.2010

Cast: Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Mickey Rourke, Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Danny Trejo etc.

Meine Meinung: Da hat Stalone wirklich mal seine Beziehungen spielen lassen und jeden denkbaren Actionstar rausgekramt. Die Story wird natürlich Platt und die Dialoge wahrscheinlich schlecht aber scheiß drauf. Schaut euch den Cast an!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Oo HOLY Burning di**s from hell

diesen Film muss ich sehn!!


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Der Film wird ja grandios, sogar Arnie spielt mit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestimmt tolles Popcornkino, mal zum Gehirnausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Filmstart: 17.12.2009

Der neue Blockbuster von James Cameron und gleichzeitig sein erster Film nach 12 Jahren(der letzte war "Titanic", der inflationsbereinigt erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten). Und was für ein packender Trailer! Die Effekte sind wirklich brilliant. In 3D wird der Film wohl eine Wucht!


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> The Expendables
> 
> Cast: *Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Mickey Rourke, *Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Danny Trejo etc.


WOW, das sind gleich 6 Gründe warum ich mir das NICHT antun will. Selten wurd mir bei ´nem Film die Entscheidung so leicht gemacht. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch *Jean-Claude Van-Dumm* und *Steven Sargnagel* und die Katastrophe wäre perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. November 2009)

Laut Kritiken einer der unglaublich seltenen Filme, die ihren Trailer in puncto Daueraction noch überbieten...


----------



## Windelwilli (3. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> WOW, das sind gleich 6 Gründe warum ich mir das NICHT antun will. Selten wurd mir bei ´nem Film die Entscheidung so leicht gemacht. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch *Jean-Claude Van-Dumm* und *Steven Sargnagel* und die Katastrophe wäre perfekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...aha, dann darf man sich bei dir also Rosamunde Pilcher - Filme anschauen...verstehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> WOW, das sind gleich 6 Gründe warum ich mir das NICHT antun will. Selten wurd mir bei ´nem Film die Entscheidung so leicht gemacht. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch *Jean-Claude Van-Dumm* und *Steven Sargnagel* und die Katastrophe wäre perfekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast Chuck Norris vergessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. November 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> ...aha, dann darf man sich bei dir also Rosamunde Pilcher - Filme anschauen...verstehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Leben nicht... nur auf die oben genannten Action-Gurken kann ich wirklich verzichten. 
Andererseits könnten soviele Hassbratzen in einem Film das ganze doch wieder lustig machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Varghoud schrieb:


> Du hast Chuck Norris vergessen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es lebt noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte es nicht völlig übertreiben, aber den zähle ich auch zu den Hassbratzen.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Cast: Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Mickey Rourke, Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Danny Trejo etc.



WTF!! Need!! O_o

Fehlt nurnoch Nicolas Cage. :O


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Wieder mal eine Videospielverfilmung. Dieses Mal scheint sie aber sehr gelungen zu werden, Jerry Bruckheimer hat mich bereits bei Fluch der Karibik mehr als überzeugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Jake Gyllenhaal hat mich schon in Donnie Darko und Brockeback Mountain überzeugt. Hoffentlich wird die Story auch gut. Ich finde aber, sie haben den Look des Spiels sehr gut eingefangen.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. November 2009)

Zwei Filme, auf die ich mich sehr freue:



Geschrieben und inszeniert von den Spierig-Brüdern, die bereits mit ihrer Amateurproduktion "Undead" ihr Potential zeigten, könnte das Ding eine interessante Variation der ausgelutschten Vampir-Thematik werden. Vielleicht katapultiert der Film Ethan Hawke endlich in die erste Liga der Hollywood-Schauspieler - da gehört er nämlich hin!



Nach der sehr beachtlichen TV-Erstverfilmung ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXnhn8KFHJY ) nun eine kinotaugliche Version von Vonneguts Short Story über eine Welt, in der die Menschen "gleich gemacht" sind - eine Welt, in der der "Durchschnitt" zum Ideal erhoben ist und Abweichung von der Norm nicht geduldet wird.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine Videospielverfilmung. Dieses Mal scheint sie aber sehr gelungen zu werden, Jerry Bruckheimer hat mich bereits bei Fluch der Karibik mehr als überzeugt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist die Sands-of-time-Story. Ob die gut oder schlecht ist, kann man jetzt schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich aber auch auf den Film.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo HOLY Burning di**s from hell
> 
> diesen Film muss ich sehn!!



omg is das geil Ó_ó den film muß ich sehen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Laut Kritiken einer der unglaublich seltenen Filme, die ihren Trailer in puncto Daueraction noch überbieten...


" ...a special&#65279; tournament called The Tournament"
aaaaaallright xD


----------



## Knallfix (3. November 2009)

zwar nur einer der kommentare zum trailer aber der alleine macht mich schon ganz heiß auf den film ^^


> This has to be one&#65279; of the few *true* sci-fi movies that came out in a very long time. Leaves you feeling all empty, scared, and sad inside. The great unknown is supposed to be something that makes us feel weak and powerless.



k

edit: zu The Expendables.
Arnie spielt sich leider nur selbst, den Gouvernator. Er ist nur ein paar Minuten zu sehen.
Und naja ... die beiden anderen geliffteten Zombies ... Stallone und Rourke :ieeek:


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_DIe Verfilmung von Alice in Wonderland ^^




Wen Tim Burton es anfasst is es ein knuller ^^_


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wen Tim Burton es anfasst is es ein knuller ^^[/i]



Ohja, das stimmt! Kann es kaum noch erwarten, mir den Film endlich anzuschauen, wenn ich den Trailer sehe. Der Look ist einfach nur brilliant, düster und märchenhaft zugleich, und ja, Johnny Depp darf ja auch nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Der Beste Film von Tim Burton wahr aber find ich Corps Bride und nightmare before christmas ^^ 

Edit Fats einen Klassike rvergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beetlejuice_


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Beste Film von Tim Burton wahr aber find ich Corps Bride und nightmare before christmas ^^
> 
> Edit Fats einen Klassike rvergessen
> 
> ...



Ja, das sind wirklich klasse Filme! Sleepy Hollow und Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik, dazu noch Sweeney's Todd und Edward mit den Scherenhänden sind auch meine Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2009)

Sagt mal, geht euch nicht auch auf den Sack das jetzt alles in 3D kommt und man immer diese dämliche Brille haben muss.

Ich will einfach nur auf den Bildschirm schauen und fertig. Das 3D können sie von mir aus wieder in die billigen 3D-Kinos verbannen.


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sagt mal, geht euch nicht auch auf den Sack das jetzt alles in 3D kommt und man immer diese dämliche Brille haben muss.
> 
> Ich will einfach nur auf den Bildschirm schauen und fertig. Das 3D können sie von mir aus wieder in die billigen 3D-Kinos verbannen.



Mich stören die Brillen auch, aber letzendlich ist es momentan noch nicht möglich, 3D ohne Brillen zu realisieren. Es wird schon auf dem Gebiet geforscht, aber bisher ist das noch weit, weit von der Marktreife entfernt. 

Die 3D-Brillen von heute sind aber schonmal angenehmer als die kopfschmerzverursachenden von früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3D ist schön spektakulär, aber braucht man das wirklich?


----------



## BimmBamm (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> DIe Verfilmung von Alice in Wonderland ^^



Aber vorher kommt noch das hier von Spike Jonze ("Being John Malkovich"; "Adaption"):


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. November 2009)

auf diesen Film freue ich mich schon so sehr


----------



## BimmBamm (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wen Tim Burton es anfasst is es ein knuller ^^



/Klugscheiss-Modus ON

Darf ich an "Planet of the apes" erinnern? Oder an "Batman"? Die laufen bei mir eher in der Rubrik "tief ins Klo gegriffen".



Rexo schrieb:


> Der Beste Film von Tim Burton wahr aber find ich Corps Bride und nightmare before christmas ^^



Obwohl "Nightmare before Christmas" allgemein Tim Burton zugerechnet wird, so hieß der Regisseur tatsächlich Henry Selick (erst kürzlich mit "Coraline" wieder äußerst positiv aufgefallen - siehe http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0327597/ bzw. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js7wxoqeVK0 . Bisherige Wertung 7,9 von 10 Punkten). Burton produzierte und schrieb am Drehbuch mit; bekam auch in der Öffentlichkeit alle Lorberen für den Streifen zugerechnet. Allerdings drehte er selbst zu der Zeit "Batman returns", weshalb Selick die Inszenierung übernahm - wie es auch völlig zu Recht in den Credits des Films steht ("Directed by Henry Selick").

Ich persönlich halte Burton für überschätzt: Seine Filme sind teilweise ganz nett bis äußerst nervig. Zum Vergleich werfe ich Terry Gilliam in den leeren Raum ("12 Monkeys", "Tideland", "Brazil", "Brothers Grimm", "Adventures of Baron Munchhausen" - bei letzteren beiden Werken war übrigens Michele Soavi als "2nd Unit Director" involviert, obwohl er sich zu Zeiten der "Brothers Grimm", den die Weinstein-Brüder leider voll vor die Wand gefahren haben, längst aus dem Filmgeschäft zurückgezogen hatte):



Das ist übrigens Heath Ledgers tatsächlich letzter Film (nicht "The Dark Knight"). Auch der Rest des Casts kann sich sehen lassen: Johnny Depp, Jude Law, Colin Farrel und Christopher Plummer sind nicht gerade Leichtgewichte.
Gilliam - ein Mitglied der "Monty Pythons" - ist mit Sicherheit einer der interessantesten Filmemacher, die derzeit noch ab und zu ein Projekt in die Hand bekommen. Sein "Brothers Grimm" wurde von den Produzenten torpediert, die das Produkt "kommerzieller" gestalten wollten und in jeden Aspekt 'reinquatschten. Als "Gegenleistung" für das "Produkt von der Stange"[1] erhielt er das Budget für seinen "Tideland" ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410764/ bzw. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410764/ ) - ein Film, der zum Teil in der Phantasiewelt eines jungen Mädchens spielt, während die Leiche ihres Junkie-Vaters mitten in einer Einöde neben ihr verrottet. Mit Sicherheit ist das kein Stoff für den Sommerblockbuster des Jahres!
Empfehlenswert ist das "Making-Of" zu "Twelve Monkeys" (bei dem Gilliam im Laufe der Produktion komplett den Überblick verloren hat) sowie der Dokumentar-Film "Lost in La Mancha" (siehe http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0308514/ - trotz Drehbeginn mit Johnny Depp scheiterte Gilliams Lebenstraum, "Don Quichotte" zu verfilmen, an der Finanzierung und anderen Widrigkeiten).

Auf was ich zusätzlich noch gespannt bin, obwohl ich das Schlimmste erwarte:



The Duke gets Troned - again! Hoffentlich spielt wieder ein Bit mit ("Yes! Yes! Yes!" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fGujzulsas ).

Zum Abschluß noch mein Lieblingsfilm-Plakat des Jahres trotz "Watchmen"-Release (man beachte den angefressenen Baum - das Kinderbuch hieß übrigens bei uns "Wo die wilden Kerle wohnen"):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umU7rIQyBok&NR=1 und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLn4Xgkzsiw&NR=1

Den bisherigen Kritiken zufolge kann man sich auf was ganz Großes gefasst machen. Laut Autor des Buches hat Jonze es geschafft, nicht nur seine Vision wiederzugeben, sondern sogar zu erweitern. Da wartet kein fröhlicher Pixar-Feel-Good-Movie, sondern hoffentlich etwas weit besseres - düster, abgründig, traurig. Alle Zutaten halt, die man von einem richtig guten Film nicht nur für Kinder (siehe Studio Ghibli) erwarten kann! 

[1] Ein kleines Bisserl Gilliam ist dennoch im Film enthalten, als Peter Stormare ein kleines niedliches Kätzchen, das beim Publikum für den "AWWWW!"-Effekt sorgt, einfach mal in eine Schnetzelmaschine tritt und die anwesenden unfreiwilligen Beobachter mit einer Blutdusche erfreut (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).


----------



## Haxxler (6. November 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> /Klugscheiss-Modus ON
> 
> Darf ich an "Planet of the apes" erinnern? Oder an "Batman"? Die laufen bei mir eher in der Rubrik "tief ins Klo gegriffen".


Bitte? Batman war doch wohl genial. Michael Keaton war grandios und Jack Nicholson auch. Das war einer der besten Batman Filme aller Zeiten. Nich so eine Scheiße wie Batman & Robin oder noch schlimmer der Teil mit Batgirl. Also ich find Batman(1989) und Batman Returns(1992) sind mit die besten Filme.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bitte? Batman war doch wohl genial. Michael Keaton war grandios und Jack Nicholson auch.



Ähm, nein? Das war Muppet-Show für Grenz-Debile. Keaton hat einfach nur dumm in die Gegend geglotzt und Nicholson erbarmungslos "overacted". Die Comics hatten sich in dieser Zeit vor allen Dingen durch den Einfluß von Frank Millers "Return of the dark knight" und natürlich Moores "Watchmen" in eine wesentlich ernstere Richtung entwickelt, während Burton immer noch in Teilen den Geist der Fernsehverfilmung heraufbeschwor (leider auch in "Batman returns", obwohl das Ding schon erheblich besser war).
Wenn Nicholson einen Gegner mit einem in der Hand verborgenen "Scherzartikel" per Stromschlag ins Jenseits befördert und dabei hysterisch lacht, bis vom Gegner nur noch das rauchende Skelett übriggeblieben ist, dann ist das halt "comichafte" Überzeichnung (siehe auch "Catwoman" in "Batman returns") und nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Anders dagegen der "magische Trick" des Jokers in "Dark Knight", als er wettet, er könne den Stift verschwinden lassen - im Kopf seines Angreifers: Das ist fiese und nachvollziehbare Gewalt der Gegenwart.



> Das war einer der besten Batman Filme aller Zeiten. Nich so eine Scheiße wie Batman & Robin oder noch schlimmer der Teil mit Batgirl. Also ich find Batman(1989) und Batman Returns(1992) sind mit die besten Filme.



Daß die Nachfolger noch schlimmer waren macht die Vorgänger nicht besser. Nolan hat ja nun mal gezeigt, wie man die Thematik richtig angeht - und das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Entstehungszeit der Streifen zu tun (siehe die Bemerkung zu Miller und Moore). Burtons kitschig-verspielte Machart geht manchmal auf (vor allen Dingen im vortrefflichen "Big Fish", den ich für den besten Film Burtons bisher halte, oder auch in "Ed Wood", der allerdings keinesfalls eine tatsächliche Biographie darstellt) - an bestimmten Dingen kann er jedoch nur scheitern (man stelle sich ein "Sin City" unter der Regie Burtons vor *grusel*).


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_

Die Freddy krueger reihe is ja zweiwelos einn Klassiker aber frage mich ob das was wier ohne Robert Englund :/
Weil man sieht dne neuen Freddy Kurz und ich find der sieht scheisse aus aber lasse mich gern uberaschen _


----------



## Varghoud (7. November 2009)

Ich denke Terry Gilliam und Tim Burton lassen sich nicht einfach so vergleichen...

Bei Tim Burtons Filmen brilliert vorallem der düstere, ausgefallene Look und die wirklich skurrilen Charaktere, dazu sein sehr morbider Humor. 

Bei Terry Gilliam denke ich immer, obwohl er wirklich ein exzellenter Regisseur ist, an "Don Quixote", sein größtes Debakel, das er mehrmals probiert hat zu verfilmen, aber  es  wurde immer wieder zu einer Katastrophe. Tut mir Leid, aber der Mann kann einfach nicht mit seinem Budget umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür, dass er nicht soviele Filme dreht, sind sie aber immer wieder Perlen(Burton dreht ja viel öfter Filme): beispielsweise "Brazil", "Brother's Grimm" oder "Baron Münchhausen", nicht zu vergessen natürlich der neue Film, "The Imaginarium of Dr. parnassus", auf den ich mich persönlichs sehr freue. Genau wie Burton ist er ein sehr visuell geprägter Regisseur, aber anders. Während Burton durchaus irgendwie immer den Bezug zur Realität bewahrt, sind Terry Gilliams Ausfälle immer surrealistisch und wirklich verrückt. Und unberechenbar. Man denke nur an seinen Einfall mit den Aliens in "The Life of Brian". Burton ist da viel kalkulierbarer. 

Und ja, manchmal sind Burtons Einfälle wirklich nervig. Man denke nur an die Musicaleinlagen in "Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik". Aber dennoch gefällt mir sein märchenhaft-düsterer Stil. Ist aber wohl eher Geschmackssache.

Und Terry Gilliams Filme sind deutlich ernsthafter als Burtons. Letzter versucht immer irgendwie Humor reinzubringen,wie eben bei "Batman", aus dem Nolan später einen deutlich realistischeren und düstereren Film gemacht hat, das dann aber deutlich besser zum ursprünglich von Frank Miller erdachten Dunklen Ritter gepasst hat.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. November 2009)

Leider erst ab 12. März und (noch schlimmer) nicht im Kino.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pucaacup (10. November 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

leute ihr postet lauter geiles zeug^^

is ja hammer was in zukunft ins kino kommt :>


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Komischer weise freuhe ich mich auf dne Soundtrack zu Tron Legancy ^^  Daft Punk wurde nammlich dafur angeheuert ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

ich hab vorher auf süddeutsche.de was gesehn glaub der film hieß red cliff oder so


----------



## Qonix (13. November 2009)

Hehe, den muss ich sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2009)

Sieht ja mal garnicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (14. November 2009)

Zumindest das Story-Gerüst klingt sehr interessant:



Ein bisserl von "I, Robot", "Minority Report" und "Matrix" - mal sehen, ob's taugt.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Gibt Zwar noch keinen Trailer aber Offiziel wierd Warner Bros Death Note neuverfilmen 

Hoffentlich wierd das was was kommt als Nextes n verfilmung von One Piece Elfenlied Soul Eater und co ??

Klick mich Googel ergebnise_


----------



## Kyragan (15. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW3RHnJzHjY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071KqJu7WVo
Ich warte so sehnsüchtig auf diesen Film.... :>

Edit: mh... dann eben nur die Links. Der Player will irgendwie nich.


----------



## Varghoud (15. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gibt Zwar noch keinen Trailer aber Offiziel wierd Warner Bros Death Note neuverfilmen_


_

Ich hoffe daraus wird was! Wenn die den Film nicht in Japan drehen, kann daraus ja schon mal gar nichts werden...der gesamte Manga basiert nämlich hauptsächlich ja auf Geschehnissen in Japan und in der japanischen Gesellschaft und breiten sich erst später auf die gesamte Welt aus, wenn die anderen Länder Kira auch akzeptieren und Near mit seinem amerikanischen Ermittlungsteam in Erscheinung tritt. Wenn man den Film in Amerika drehen würde, würde das Konzept nicht mehr funktionieren._


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ich hoffe daraus wird was! Wenn die den Film nicht in Japan drehen, kann daraus ja schon mal gar nichts werden...der gesamte Manga basiert nämlich hauptsächlich ja auf Geschehnissen in Japan und in der japanischen Gesellschaft und breiten sich erst später auf die gesamte Welt aus, wenn die anderen Länder Kira auch akzeptieren und Near mit seinem amerikanischen Ermittlungsteam in Erscheinung tritt. Wenn man den Film in Amerika drehen würde, würde das Konzept nicht mehr funktionieren.


Hey die Japanischen DN Filme wurden in Japan gedreht... und die kan man sich auch nur besoffen antun ^^

Naja, nach DB Evolution (GOtt wiso platzt dem Regie Führenden nicht endlich ein Hoden zur Strafe!) hab ich eig keine hoffnung mehr auf gute Anime verfilmungen!

Worauf ich gespannt bin ist die alte Leier vom bösen Überlegenen (hust USA) und den arem Ureinwohnern (hust Indianer) + Ausbeutung des Landes :O


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Worauf ich gespannt bin ist die alte Leier vom bösen Überlegenen (hust USA) und den arem Ureinwohnern (hust Indianer) + Ausbeutung des Landes :O


Muss guggn >.<
endlich wieder coole filme.


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2009)

auf den hier bin ich auch gespannt




und bei Avatar ist zu 100% sicher das ich mir den ansehen (hab aber erst beim zweiten mal als ich den gesehen habe kapiert das er sich nicht in diesen Ureinwohner verwandelt sondern ihn nur steuert)


----------



## samantha1980 (18. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine Videospielverfilmung. Dieses Mal scheint sie aber sehr gelungen zu werden, Jerry Bruckheimer hat mich bereits bei Fluch der Karibik mehr als überzeugt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab schon von diesem Film gehört und möchte ihn auf jeden Fall sehen! Ich hab auch Donnie Darko sehr viel gemocht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Samantha


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

denk ich auch





endlich wieder gute file im kino (Bzw bald bzw in aussicht)
In letzen Monaten hab ihc keine Mehr gesehn^^


----------



## Pucaacup (19. November 2009)




----------



## Yaglan (19. November 2009)

Ah Gamer wollte ich grad Posten auf den film Freue ich mich Tierisch.


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Y82E73oJQ


----------



## Yaglan (20. November 2009)

Kann das sein das der Film von den machern von 300 ist? 
Meine der anfang ist ja fast der selbe.


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. November 2009)

Redest Du von _*shadow24*_´s Post, also "Ninja Assassin"? Wo siehst Du da Ähnlichkeiten zu "300"? Meinste etwa nur wegen dem Bengel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (20. November 2009)

Ja die ganze anfangs Szene mit den Bengel ist fast 1 zu 1 gleich.


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

samantha1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von diesem Film gehört und möchte ihn auf jeden Fall sehen! Ich hab auch Donnie Darko sehr viel gemocht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag Gyllenhaal nich, auch nicht in dieser Rolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon abgesehen sieht der Trailer nich wirklich aus, wie das Game. Sieht nach ganz anderen Storyabschnitten aus. Irgendwie sind Filme zu Games eh immer scheiße... :X

Far Cry *hust*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2009)

Ab dem 10.12.2009 im Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Haha..Zombieland gefällt mir.. :]_


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Zombieland is sau gut. Aber find auf englisch isser um Welten besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


US-Kinostart war Anfang Oktober :>


----------



## Sascha_BO (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. November 2009)

Das hättest auch in den "YouTube-Lieblinge"-Thread posten können. Hier hat das eigentlich überhaupt nix zu suchen.


----------



## Yaglan (22. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> *The Expendables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann mich ja irren aber biste sicher das du den Richtigen Film gepostet hast was du dadrunter geschrieben hast? 
Ich weiss das Arni und Stelone eine Film zusammen machen wollen nach seinen Amt. 
Aber in den Trailer ist er nicht dabei und wird auch nicht Namendlich genannt. Und so eine Person wie Arni wird namendlich genannt wenn er dabei ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

Red Cliff


----------



## Varghoud (22. November 2009)

> Hey die Japanischen DN Filme wurden in Japan gedreht... und die kan man sich auch nur besoffen antun ^^



Ja, ich hab die auch gesehen, und die wären bestimmt noch schlimmer gewesen wenn sie in Amerika gedreht worden wären oO Hoffentlich sieht sich WB mal die beiden Live-Action-Filme an und zieht seine Lehren draus...


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja irren aber biste sicher das du den Richtigen Film gepostet hast was du dadrunter geschrieben hast?
> Ich weiss das Arni und Stelone eine Film zusammen machen wollen nach seinen Amt.
> Aber in den Trailer ist er nicht dabei und wird auch nicht Namendlich genannt. Und so eine Person wie Arni wird namendlich genannt wenn er dabei ist.



So stehts auf IMDB, also wirds schon stimmen ^^


----------



## Danasch (25. November 2009)

Also hier wurden ja schon richtige Knüller gepostet, Danke an die Vorposter für die Trailer.
Echt geile Filme dabei!

Einige die noch nicht genannt wurden und auf die ich mich freue:

Nette Ninja Action



Die Oma ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mythologie


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Danasch schrieb:


> Mythologie


hm, sieht gut aus. Viel Blut, wenig sinn, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## LaVerne (27. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Red Cliff



John Woos nach langer Zeit wieder in seiner Heimat gedrehter Film lief leider nicht in den Kinos, sondern erschien bereits als DVD-/BR-Premiere. Enthalten ist nur der "International Cut"; auf einen "Director's Cut" darf man mal wieder entweder warten oder importieren (der "International Cut" ist ein Zusammenschnitt aus "Red Cliff" und "Red Cliff II" - im Original laufen Teil 1 und 2 zusammen knapp 270 Minuten, von denen auf der deutschen Disk 145 Minuten zu sehen sind). 
Die UK-BluRay enthält zwar den langen Cut, ist aber immer noch um ein paar Sekunden(!) geschnitten (den Engländern waren wohl einige Pferdestürze zu extrem); außerdem sind die englischen Subs fest ins Bild eingebrannt, was ziemlich dämlich ist. Bleibt also wieder mal nur der Hongkong-Import übrig (die HK-BR ist Region 0).

Es ist doch zum Kotzen: _Der_ Action-Regisseur der '80er darf in Amiland nur bescheidene Auftragsarbeiten abfilmen, die dafür allesamt ins Kino kommen. Kehrt er endlich den Amis den Rücken und knüpft wieder an seine alte Qualität an, erscheinen die Sachen hierzulande wieder nur als Festival-Beiträge oder Direct-to-Video-Auswertungen...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

ich habs vorgestern in der Videothek gesehn und muss sagen der trailer und was auf wiki stand sah geil aus aber so ..

naja ohne mich :/ 


Kann man sich jetzt irgendwie Red Cliff 1 und 2 (also die 270 min) besorgen mit zumindest englischem Untertitel oder hab ich da gar keine Chance?


----------



## LaVerne (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kann man sich jetzt irgendwie Red Cliff 1 und 2 (also die 270 min) besorgen mit zumindest englischem Untertitel oder hab ich da gar keine Chance?



Wie geschrieben ist die UK-Ausgabe[1] (DVD als auch BR) auch als "lange Version" erhältlich; allerdings um ca. 16 Sekunden beschnitten und obendrein nur mit fest ins Bild eingebrannten englischen Untertiteln versehen. Als Besitzer einer Kreditkarte empfiehlt sich also der Import der HK-Editionen (ungekürzt und mit richtigen Subs) - was allerdings (noch) erheblich teurer ist. Ich warte, bis der Streifen in HK als preiswerte Komplett-Edition erhältlich ist und order dann dort meine BluRay. 

[1] BluRay: http://www.amazon.de/Red-Cliff-Blu-ray-Cha...3293&sr=8-3
DVD: http://www.amazon.de/Red-Cliff-UK-Chang-Ch...3493&sr=8-4


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

BimmBamm vielen Dank wenns um Filme geht bist du einfach die zuverlässigste Quelle schlechthin!


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Den will ich mal Schauen:

All saints day


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Gerade etwas uber Zukunftige Game verfilmungen Gegoogelt und auf das hier gestossen 


Die Größe frage is ob das im ernst was wierd :/


_


----------



## Haxxler (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade etwas uber Zukunftige Game verfilmungen Gegoogelt und auf das hier gestossen
> 
> 
> Die Größe frage is ob das im ernst was wierd :/_


Der Film kam schon Anfang des Jahres raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2009)

Die Dreharbeiten zu diesem Film mit dem Titel „Werner - Eiskalt“ haben im Juli 2009 in Kiel und Umgebung begonnen. Es wird sich um einen Mix aus Real- und Animationsfilm handeln. Wernerzeichner Brösel (Rötger Feldmann) spielt sich dabei wieder selbst und will seine Erfahrungen als Comiczeichner verarbeiten. Regie führt Gernot Roll. Die Animation übernimmt die Trickompany unter Werner Schaack, der schon bei vorangegangenen Werner-Filmen verantwortlich zeichnete. „Werner - Eiskalt“ soll im August 2010 ins Kino kommen.


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ein neuer Werner Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Dezember 2009)

oh gott gnade bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (18. Dezember 2009)

Apropo Spiel Verfilmungen. Es werden doch neue Mortal Kombat Filme kommen wenn ich das richtig gehört habe hat Werner Bros nicht die rechte von Mortal Kombat bekommen?


----------



## Haxxler (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es kommt ein neuer Mortal Kombat Film. Ich weiß bisher aber nur das die beiden die im alten Film, Liu Kang und Johnny Cage gespielt haben, wieder mitspielen. Also kanns ja so schlecht nicht werden ^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2009)

Iron Man 2  *sabber*

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/kino/stor...hurken-17041160


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

da ich ein wenig süchtig nach harry potter bin und hier von der sorte sicher noch der eine oder andere rumgeistert udn hier kein thread zu finden war:

http://www.traileraddict.com/trailer/harry...-teaser-trailer

das sieht doch nochmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

sieht gut aus xD und mit dem post bin ich erst mal pennen.


----------



## Qonix (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde sie lassen immer viel zu viele wichtige Deatail aus und fügen dann so komische sachen wie den brennenden Fuchsbau dazu. Der letzt Film war in dieser Hinsicht sehr schlimm.


----------



## Yaglan (19. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ja, es kommt ein neuer Mortal Kombat Film. Ich weiß bisher aber nur das die beiden die im alten Film, Liu Kang und Johnny Cage gespielt haben, wieder mitspielen. Also kanns ja so schlecht nicht werden ^^




Also wenn ein neuer MK Film kommt bin ich zugegebener Massen sehr gespannt drauf. Ich fand den Kinofilm Klasse. Der 2te Teil hingegen.... Naja sehr mies geschnitten. 
Allerdings war ich sehr verwirrt ich habe die spiele gespielt die Filme gesehen und die Serie geguckt. 
Da frage ich mich was war Canon?


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Nextes jahr kommt ne Film Flut


----------



## Knallfix (19. Dezember 2009)

Gabs lange nicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (7. Januar 2010)

Taking Woodstock 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU-ImZrM5Ho...feature=related

Den würd ich gern mal sehen^^


----------



## shadow24 (8. Januar 2010)

bin auf den hier gespannt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTuUJNFl3DY
hat schon jemand den Film gesehen,oder was von gehört?


----------



## Qonix (8. Januar 2010)

Hab den Trailer schon im Kino gesehen. Sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

Legion



Inception



Knight & Day




schönster satz in dem trailer ist von tom cruise

"First i kill myself... and then her"

da hab ich mir gedacht ja es wäre wirklich schön wenn du ersteres wirklich machst :/

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## shadow24 (12. Februar 2010)

hab Sherlock Holmes letzte Woche gesehen und war nich so begeistert davon.hatte zwar seine witzigen Momente aber ich hatte von Guy Ritchie eher so ein Humor wie bei Bube Dame König Gras oder Snatch erhofft...war aber eher mainstreammässig gemacht...

dafür erhoff ich mir mehr von dem hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXKr2lvrefU


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO0XRPaugfE&NR=1
JuhU!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1kXUmrt5RA


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Y1kXUmrt5RA[/video]



-.- oh gott schon wieder


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO0XRPaugfE&NR=1
> JuhU!



Werde ich mir wohl auch ansehen um zu sehen wie der so ist^^


----------



## Teal (17. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich eben drüber gestolpert: Solomon Kane

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSDZNHYLDOY[/youtube]

Klingt für mich irgendwie nach Van Helsing trifft V wie Vendetta trifft Packt der Wölfe trifft Constantine... Und das nach einer Geschichte vom Erfinder von "Conan". Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie sich der Film (und die beiden weiteren Teile, die geplant sind) so machen wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Da bin ich eben drüber gestolpert: Solomon Kane
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XSDZNHYLDOY[/youtube]
> 
> Klingt für mich irgendwie nach Van Helsing trifft V wie Vendetta trifft Packt der Wölfe trifft Constantine... Und das nach einer Geschichte vom Erfinder von "Conan". Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie sich der Film (und die beiden weiteren Teile, die geplant sind) so machen wird.


ich seh da auch noch n bisschen Hellboy drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Da bin ich eben drüber gestolpert: Solomon Kane
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XSDZNHYLDOY[/youtube]
> 
> Klingt für mich irgendwie nach Van Helsing trifft V wie Vendetta trifft Packt der Wölfe trifft Constantine... Und das nach einer Geschichte vom Erfinder von "Conan". Bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie sich der Film (und die beiden weiteren Teile, die geplant sind) so machen wird.




ich seh da nur Van Helsing drin,da der Typ ja nun wirklich haargenau gekleidet und gestylt ist.bestimmt son Filmchen ab 12 Jahre...Pakt der Wölfe und Constantine mit so ner Schmalfilmproduktion zu vergleichen...tststs...


----------



## Teal (10. März 2010)

Gibt inzwischen einen deutschen Trailer zu *Tron: Legacy*:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RNbtV1dlcs[/youtube]

Als Fan des Originals von 1982 freue ich mich sehr darauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe der Film wird nicht nur Effekthascherei...


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Gibt inzwischen einen deutschen Trailer zu *Tron: Legacy*:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7RNbtV1dlcs[/youtube]
> 
> ...



der trailer hat mich mit offenem mund dasitzen gelassen, aber nur weil ich so gar nichts gecheckt hab


----------



## Teal (11. März 2010)

Naja... Der Sohn sucht 25 (?!) Jahre lang nach dem Grund für das Verschwinden seines Vaters. Der taucht nach dieser Zeit wieder auf - er war so lange "in" dem Computer. Nun kommt der Sprössling irgendwie wieder da rein und erlebt eine eigene Story. So soll (ganz grob umrissen) die Geschichte von Tron: Legacy sein. Einfach mal den ersten Teil anschaun, dann kann man sich mehr darunter vorstellen und versteht auch was im Trailer so von sich geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoShinji (12. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TU9U6sFhPOU[/youtube]

*freu* *freu* *freu*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. März 2010)

22.04.2010 REC 2 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8pEHgyg294

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TU9U6sFhPOU[/youtube]
> 
> *freu* *freu* *freu*



WTF?

DAS KANN NUR EIN FAIL WERDEN! Und Aang, Katara Sokker und ALLE sehen scheisse aus xD


----------



## moehrewinger (23. März 2010)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das nach den zwei gurkigen AvP noch was wird. Der Trailer macht allerdings Hoffnung und Bock auf mehr. Predators





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9u8vZwvP57Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2010)

ey allein der Regisseur und die Besetzung lassen mich den Film entgegenzittern...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

ich weis schon wer am ende überlebt. :>


----------



## Knallfix (3. April 2010)

Ok, nicht direkt ein Trailer aber wir kennen ja alle DIE Stimme aus den US Trailern:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LoHgcIv2pBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> ey allein der Regisseur und die Besetzung lassen mich den Film entgegenzittern...



Na, ich weiss nicht. 
Die Truppe ist viel zu unspektakulär.
Da hätte man auch die Lost Truppe nehmen können ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKjs8aunBiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. April 2010)

Ein kleiner aussschnitt vom Kino Film des Nr.1 MMOS mit den größten Sucht Zombies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hutff9ascEk


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Ok, nicht direkt ein Trailer aber wir kennen ja alle DIE Stimme aus den US Trailern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil is das denn?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT :



BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Ein kleiner aussschnitt vom Kino Film des Nr.1 MMOS mit den größten Sucht Zombies
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hutff9ascEk



Ich dachte hier gehts um Filmtrailer und nicht um 150 Jahre alte Spieltrailer ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uA5MclE5JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wusste jemand davon? ^^


----------



## Knallfix (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGk2TojOd-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bwahahahaha ahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdFnLGKIDsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



knall


----------



## Drous (2. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgOLmjhxVVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tic0 (2. Juni 2010)

lol, 4 Lions sieht mal verdammt nice aus.
Den muss ich mir ansehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob das nach den zwei gurkigen AvP noch was wird. Der Trailer macht allerdings Hoffnung und Bock auf mehr. Predators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is das bei 1:22 net Adrien Brody  der Hauptdarsteller aus "Der Pianist"?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6RU5y2fU6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSKSpHdIrvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (3. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Is das bei 1:22 net Adrien Brody  der Hauptdarsteller aus "Der Pianist"?



Jup, ist er. Neben Laurence Fishburne und Danny Trejo die bekannteren Gesichter. Apropos, Danny Trejo arbeitet aktuell noch an einem anderen Rodriguez-Film mit. "Machete" Darauf freu ich mich auch, ebenso wie auf  "The Expandables" und hat auch wie dieser ne ziemlich prominente Besetzung mit Jessica Alba, Michele Roudrigez, Lindsay Lohan, Robert de Niro, Steven Seagal!, Don Johnson!! und Jeff Faey





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuIFwr9gIRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juni 2010)

Machete wird geil. Finds schon lustig wie jetzt alle rumheulen, dass der Film Rassenunruhen auslösen wird ^^


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2010)

der hier scheint ganz interessant zu sein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEv8W3pWqH0


----------



## rovdyr (3. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der hier scheint ganz interessant zu sein:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JEv8W3pWqH0



Ja, sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juni 2010)

Ab diesen Monat gibt es auch endlich Black Dynamite auf deutsch. Ich würde aber jedem empfehlen, den Film auf englisch anzuschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gflnGv8O9p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKN2KvID6uk[/youtube]

Zweiter Trailer. Definitiv mein most wanted im Moment.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Is das bei 1:22 net Adrien Brody der Hauptdarsteller aus "Der Pianist"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich erhoffe mir einen sehr hohen bodycount ... sonst bin ich enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyBAnZdIvf4[/youtube]
Ein Film über einen wütenden, mit telepathischen Kräften ausgestatteten 



Spoiler



Autoreifen namens Robert.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2010)

Haha wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und S.P vs rest der welt wird sicher uuuuur cool.


----------



## Knallfix (18. Juni 2010)

Bitte, bitte nicht versauen.
Immerhin, einige aus der alten englischen Garde geben ihre Stimmen und Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhiGXKmRY4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (19. Juni 2010)

Nein - die Schlümpfe sind mit Sicherheit nicht "the greatest of them all". Egal mit wievielen prominenten Stimmen sie auch aufwarten mögen.


----------



## Knallfix (19. Juni 2010)

Ketzer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Haxxler (9. Juli 2010)

Neuer Machete Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ss3vlUPRrZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

EIn neuer marvel held wird verfilmt

THOR 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7hg6um576k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und und natürlich

cap. America 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WlyM8vhzJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yaglan (31. August 2010)

Hm sicher das Captain America kein Fake ist also dieser Trailer meine ich Red Scul sieht sehr scheisse aus....

Achso was mich noch Interessiert ist der neue Mortal Kombat Film 
Auch wenn die beiden Vorganger ziemlich schlecht waren vorallem der 2 Teil.

Sieht der 3 Film ziemlich interesant aus. Er hat viel mehr was von einen Horror Film ist sehr Düster.
Aber schauteuch den Trailer mal selber an

Grad erst gelesen das das nur ein Kurz film ist leider..... Naja vieleicht macht ja Werner Bros was draus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmvxjnwbMPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und zu Ultramarines gibt es auch ein neuen Trailer 

[media]http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/[/media]


----------



## moehrewinger (9. September 2010)

Ich habe mich riesig darauf gefreut, endlich mal wieder etwas neues von Natalie Portman zu hören und war dann doch recht entäuscht das ihr neuer Film ein Ballettdrama sein soll. Jetzt hab ich den Trailer gesehen und muß echt sagen gefällt mir bisher was ich sehe. Ballett WTF!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jaI1XOB-bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. September 2010)

> Hm sicher das Captain America kein Fake ist also dieser Trailer meine ich Red Scul sieht sehr scheisse aus....


Wer da nicht erkennt, dass es sich um einen Fake handelt, sollte mal zum Optiker gehen.


----------



## moehrewinger (9. September 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wer da nicht erkennt, dass es sich um einen Fake handelt, sollte mal zum Optiker gehen.




Jein. Es sind tatsächlich Ausschnitte aus dem Captain America Film drin. Von 1990. Eine ziemliche Trashgurke was man so hört.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cs8rFsmhNTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Desweiteren hab ich jetzt auch noch Ausschnitte aus Defiance entdeckt und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar andere Filme mit drin.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYZ2oYDSKHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf alle Fälle ist es zur 2011 Version gesehen ein klares Fake.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. September 2010)

> Auf alle Fälle ist es zur 2011 Version gesehen ein klares Fake.


Ist richtig - und genau darum ging es ja hier.


----------



## moehrewinger (28. September 2010)

Kennt noch jemand den alten John Wayne Western "Der Marshall"? Der bekommt ein Remake von den Coen-Brüdern. *freu*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uco41pOKeJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=teQXPjUH6jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ja, Menschen werden von Aliens aufgesaugt!

Super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsxZr_qNCY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ENDLICH IST THE ROCK ZURÜCK!
UND ZWAR RICHTIG <3


----------



## Ennia (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPoNTjwPb5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier mal was anderes ^^ Full with epic win, wie mir scheint!


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> ENDLICH IST THE ROCK ZURÜCK!
> UND ZWAR RICHTIG <3



If ya SMELL...WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING! <333 - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Roxx, er hat den aufstieg perfekt gemacht. Raus aus der WWF/WWE ab nach Hollywood.

Rocky is einfach genial, als Schauspieler genau wie als Wrestler.


----------



## moehrewinger (5. Oktober 2010)

Ok, True Grit, zweiter Trailer und mit Johnny Cash. Wird wieder Zeit für Western




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfTSvFSdyRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dann gibt es noch Troll Hunter, eine norwegische Mockumentary ala Blair Wich




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQ_q3OmDY-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und Monsters, ähnlich wie District9 oder Cloverfield




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-2aTT2SvGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwAvfKTa_yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist von den Machern von Hot Fuzz und Shauwn of the Death. Die Idee ist schonmal krass, der Trailer ist auch klasse.

Sag das L-Wort.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

hat einer von dem Film schon was gehört?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGyExT7NpP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Oktober 2010)

Ne sieht aber Doof aus, Drachen Monster und Nazis? Oo 

Ich warte auf 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hbLgszfXTAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne sieht aber Doof aus, Drachen Monster und Nazis? Oo
> 
> Ich warte auf
> 
> ...




naja,hauptsache leichtbekleidete hübsche frauen die in schützengräben gegen nazis kämpfen udn gegen samurais mit maschinengeweheren udn gegen drachen...da ist die story doch egal...das dachte sich bestimmt auch der Regisseur

The Road is auch nicht schlecht,zumal Aragorn dabei ist...ich find die endzeitfilme immer wieder gut,,auch wenn es schon so viele davon gibt,aber den werden wir uns wohl auch anschauen.zumal der ja auch schon next week startet...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Oktober 2010)

Jop mich Fasziniert solche filme, weis aber nicht wie so.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jop mich Fasziniert solche filme, weis aber nicht wie so.




jo,abgefahren ist ja schon das titelbild mit dem schiff auf der strasse...und so abwegig ist manches endzeitmässige gar nicht.wer weiss wann bei uns die natur zum gegenschlag ausholt.udn wie sich dann die menschen verändern will ich auch gar nich genau wissen,übt aber so eine morbide faszination aus...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Oktober 2010)

Mich Fasziniert mehr das alles weg ist keine Verpflichtungen etc, nur das überleben zählt.. so wie im Wilden westen halt.. einfach ne Moderne Version davon.


----------



## Knallfix (9. Oktober 2010)

Iron Sky - von den Machern von Star Wreck 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DeAfoiN5SDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Knall


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2010)

Iron sky? ist das ehrlichn film?


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2010)

ich freu mich total auf diesen Film hier 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK8QNsW9Z5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yogi Bär in 3D 
Wat habe ich diese Serie geliebt  Hach da kommen Kindheitserinnerungen hoch *schmach*
http://www.filmstart...ken/144132.html
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/144132/trailer/19151034.html en Trailer in Deutsch


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKwjU_pSSW4[/youtube]


----------



## Knallfix (25. Oktober 2010)

Sucker Punch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSIetIg7O3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Oktober 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Sucker Punch




schau mal auf die vordere Seite unter #136


----------



## moehrewinger (11. November 2010)

Ein neuer Tron Trailer. Das wird was glaub ich. Leider wurde er aber auf Januar verschoben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_vAF_t52d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (11. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hinWQiv2rVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (13. November 2010)

Battle: Los Angeles





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORb3zC8z94w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Als ich das erste Mal von dem Film hörte, dachte ich "Och Nö, noch ein Inavasionsstreifen." Der Trailer allerdings macht mich doch wieder etwas neugierig. Schaut mir fast eher nach nem klassischen Kriegsfilm ala Black Hawk Down aus, bloß mit Aliens.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. November 2010)

boar, Danke für den Trailer Sieht Hammer aus!

EDIT: 03.11.11 Oo der kommt erst ende des Jahres 2011? need the Movie!


----------



## moehrewinger (13. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> boar, Danke für den Trailer Sieht Hammer aus!
> 
> EDIT: 03.11.11 Oo der kommt erst ende des Jahres 2011? need the Movie!




Ah, bin mir da nicht sicher. Die Amis neigen dazu das Datum anders anzuzeigen. Also Monat/Tag/Jahr. Könnte auch am 11. März 2011 kommen.


Edit: IMDB nennt den 14 April als Deutschlandrelease


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iekiuDat6yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guocvS7XQW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Das Lied aus dem Trailer. <3







MUSS GUCKEN!


----------



## moehrewinger (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1dnkEl4is8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Red Cliff




Ah der Trailer zum Film sieht echt gut aus, hoffe der Film ist es auch, vor allem spielt aber Takeshi Kaneshiro mit, nur schon deswegen würde ich mir den ansehen


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ah, bin mir da nicht sicher. Die Amis neigen dazu das Datum anders anzuzeigen. Also Monat/Tag/Jahr. Könnte auch am 11. März 2011 kommen.
> 
> 
> Edit: IMDB nennt den 14 April als Deutschlandrelease



Ist richtig... das Datum zeigt den 11. März an. Bei den Amis schreiben sie erst den Monat, dann den Tag, dann das Jahr.


----------



## moehrewinger (20. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZe0jfA8NYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Edit: IMDB nennt den 14 April als Deutschlandrelease


Alles Klar Danke... geht dann wohl noch Weilchen.


----------



## Sadorkan (21. November 2010)

jo Expendables hab ich geguckt! solide Actionkost halt.^^
nur dass sie Dolph nach seinem Verrat wieder in die Gruppe aufgenommen ham, war arg unrealistisch...


----------



## Dracun (13. Dezember 2010)

Jaaa Trailer zu Transformers: Dark of the Moon 

http://www.hollywood.com/trailer/7740509/Transformers_Dark_of_the_Moon_Trailer

Echt gespannt bin auf den Film


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jaaa Trailer zu Transformers: Dark of the Moon
> 
> http://www.hollywood...he_Moon_Trailer
> 
> Echt gespannt bin auf den Film



*_________________________* <3


----------



## Kaputte (14. Dezember 2010)

PS. Red Cliff ist schon ne weile auf Deutsch draußen, ist ganz okey der Film


----------



## moehrewinger (14. Dezember 2010)

Fluch der Karibik: On Stranger Tides

Da freu ich mich drauf. Übrigens, am Anfang des Trailers kommt erst der schon etwas länger bekannte Monolog von "Captain" Jack Sparrow, welcher aber auch ziemlich witzig ist, wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist. So ab 0:45 geht der neue Trailer los 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Miz0fAWC5xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uk3AzHIblPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2010)

!...Muss Tron Legacy sehen...!


----------



## Makalvian (18. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0TxYrTA1gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Dezember 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




mag ja nicht schlecht sein der Film,aber selten so einen nichtssagenden trailer gesehen wie diesen...alleine schon 45 sek nur schwärze...*kopf schüttel*


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> !...Muss Tron Legacy sehen...!



/SIGN !!!

hab mir gestern den alten nochmal angesehen xD


----------



## XLarge-TeaM (31. Dezember 2010)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xgcn4f

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Film könnte besser werden als "Skyline".


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2010)

Könnte Besser werden? der Film wird besser als der Billig mist Skyline. 

Battle: L.A sieht mir eben nach guten Film aus, wo eine Soldaten Gruppe begleitet wird die mitten in L.A sind und sich gegen die Aliens durch schlagen.


----------



## XLarge-TeaM (2. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Könnte Besser werden? der Film wird besser als der Billig mist Skyline.
> 
> Battle: L.A sieht mir eben nach guten Film aus, wo eine Soldaten Gruppe begleitet wird die mitten in L.A sind und sich gegen die Aliens durch schlagen.



Hoffentlich! Aber in letzter Zeit hab ich das immer vergeblich gehofft ...


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

nicht nur du


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> /SIGN !!!
> 
> hab mir gestern den alten nochmal angesehen xD



Und verdammt, DAFT PUNK für den Soundtrack <3 <3 <3 Das ist ENDGEIL


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Könnte Besser werden? der Film wird besser als der Billig mist Skyline.
> 
> Battle: L.A sieht mir eben nach guten Film aus, wo eine Soldaten Gruppe begleitet wird die mitten in L.A sind und sich gegen die Aliens durch schlagen.




aber hoffentlich nich so wie bei cloverfield mit so einer wackelkamera,wo man vor lauter gewackel nich erkennen konnte ob der soldat ein m16 oder ne bazooka in den händen hält udn wo man mehr erahnt als gesehen hat...dann kotz ich echt ab...
irgendwie scheint das ja in mode zu kommen,aber ich hasse das wenn die kampfszenen son wischiwaschi-scheiss sind...schliesslich gucke ich mir den ja genau deswegen an...


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

und jetzt gibs den neuen filmtrailer von sucker punch der ein bissel meh rerklärt als der erset trailer.spielt sich alles in der fantasie ab im film.deswegen auch so alles verrückt durcheinander.also von der idee her wie bei inception,kombiniert mit nem rodriguez-film...geil...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbjSfSug9tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich nich so wie bei cloverfield mit so einer wackelkamera,wo man vor lauter gewackel nich erkennen konnte ob der soldat ein m16 oder ne bazooka in den händen hält udn wo man mehr erahnt als gesehen hat...dann kotz ich echt ab...
> irgendwie scheint das ja in mode zu kommen,aber ich hasse das wenn die kampfszenen son wischiwaschi-scheiss sind...schliesslich gucke ich mir den ja genau deswegen an...


Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber Battle: L.A ist so weit ich weis mit Wackel Kamera, das ganze spielt auch aus der sich von einem Soldaten. 
Und "cloverfield" wäre nie so ein Genialer Film geworden ohne Wackel Kamera.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber Battle: L.A ist so weit ich weis mit Wackel Kamera, das ganze spielt auch aus der sich von einem Soldaten.
> Und "cloverfield" wäre nie so ein Genialer Film geworden ohne Wackel Kamera.




scheisse...
die idee mit der wackelkamera bei cloverfield wo man seine fantasie spielen lassen musste war ja auch gut.sag ich auch net das das nur mist war...
aber man muss doch trotzdem nich den ganzen film rumwackeln.ich finde das kann man erst spannungsmässig ausreizen mit dem rumgewackel um die angst ein bissel zu schüren was das für monster/alien sind und wenn man sie erst mal gesehen hat,dann auch richtig draufhalten...sowie mit der kamera als auch mit allerlei grosskalibrigen waffen...und das dann aber ohne gewackel bitte...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub aber nicht das es in Battle: L.A So rum wackeln wird wie in Coverfield, weil dort der tüb die Kamera in der Hand hatte. 
Wenn sie es aus der sich von einem Soldaten machen, dann würde ich sagen ist die Kamera wie im echten leben Im Helm drin, US Truppen haben meistens immer einen der im Squad der ne Kamera im Helm hat, das dient zu später Analyse vom Einsatz.


----------



## moehrewinger (9. Januar 2011)

Ice Age 4 XD Ich liebe einfach Scrat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Alg9koE-jpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Januar 2011)

werd erstmal den hier am we schauen.mal gucken ob der tatsächlich so lustig ist,oder das schon wiedre die besten szenen des filmes sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PerBsfsTyWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FS8E71RUOLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auf Uwe Bolls Auschwitz bin ich ziemlich gespannt. Premiere ist am 13.02.2011 während der Berlinale in Berlin. Wer Interesse hat kann sich von Dr. Boll sogar auf die Gästeliste setzen lassen.
Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001530736121#!/uboll/posts/171698642873110


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_l0zSd_DQQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alle meinen der wäre Scheisse.

Ich fand ihn super.
Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

*Black Swan





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=an_CZfskgyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Als mir ne Freundin von dem Film erzählt hat und ich mir den Trailer angesehen hab, hab ich erst gedacht "Hm. Ein Balettfilm... Na ja, der muss schon echt gut sein, um mich vom Hocker zu reißen." Hab ihn mir dann heute mal angeschaut und ich liebe, liebe, liebe, nein LIEBE diesen Film. Der Regisseur hat einfach ein Kunstwerk erschaffen, von Natalie Portman in der Hauptrolle ganz zu schweigen, die die perfekte Besetzung dafür ist und ihren Golden Globe und die Oscarnominierung redlich verdient hat.

"Die einzige, die dir im Weg steht, bist du selbst."


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

Natalie Portman ist eine begnadete Schauspielerin und in diesem Film hat sie brilliert. Jedes Gefühl und all ihre Gedanken konnte man ihr aus dem Gesicht lesen. Sie war wirklich _perfekt_ 
Für einen solchen Film gehe ich gerne zweimal ins Kino.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2011)

XLarge schrieb:


> Auf Uwe Bolls Auschwitz bin ich ziemlich gespannt. Premiere ist am 13.02.2011 während der Berlinale in Berlin. Wer Interesse hat kann sich von Dr. Boll sogar auf die Gästeliste setzen lassen.
> Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001530736121#!/uboll/posts/171698642873110



Ein Boll-Film läuft zur Berlinale? Soll der dochmal was ordentliches zustande bringen?


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2011)

N. Portman ist echt eine super Schauspielerin, und als Mann kann ich sagen, dass ich sie gerne sehe. 

Aber das Ballett-Thema interessiert mich so überhaupt nicht, deswegen schaue ich ihn wohl eher nicht.
Habe aber nun schon von einigen Frauen gehört, dass er gut sein soll, also muss die Thematik doch eher das weibliche Publikum begeistern.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2011)

Wie erwähnt, ich bin auch kein Fan von Ballett-Filmen, zumal ich den Schwanensee eigentlich für überhört und ausgelutscht halte. Aber dieser Film hat mich trotzdem begeistert =)


----------



## Scharamo (9. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpF9Ho_B6s


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WOoIogW5EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So da staunt ihr


----------



## Konov (12. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> So da staunt ihr



Schaut ganz nett aus, aber wenn man alle anderen XMen Filme nicht vorher nochmal anschaut, checkt man warscheinlich die Details nicht. ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMqxigkBtgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbjSfSug9tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zack Snyder ist schon ein Genie 

diesmal kommt ein film von im raus der nicht auf einem comic basiert ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> So da staunt ihr


Versteh ich das richtig, das ist jetzt das Prequel zu den X-Men Filmen? Also "Wie alles begann"?


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig, das ist jetzt das Prequel zu den X-Men Filmen? Also "Wie alles begann"?



So hab ichs auch verstanden.

@Sucker Punch

Sieht ja nach innovativer Story mit effektvoller Action aus. Da werde ich ein Auge drauf werfen.

@Ohne Limit
Schade, als ich Robert de Niro gelesen hab, war ich Feuer und Flamme, aber nach dem Trailer siehts mir nach einer langweiligen Version von Crank aus.
Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie spricht mich der Trailer null an.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjOZ9TRAaHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



127 Hours. Fand den Film echt interessant, weil es ja eine wahre Geschichte ist und der Schauspieler auch wirklich die Emotionen gut rüberbringt. In der Mitte fand ich den Film ein kleines bisschen langatmig, aber das hielt vielleicht eine Viertelstunde an, danach war es wieder eine Granate. Wenn ich nach Punkten bewerten müsste, würd ich ihm 9/10 geben, also wirklich weiterzuempfehlen.


----------



## TheGui (1. März 2011)

OK, X-Man First class... jetz gehen sie noch weiter in der vergangenheit zurück!

und jeah Magneto stopte die Kubakriese!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrbHykKUfTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (4. März 2011)

Jop neuer Mortal Kombat Film, diesmal aber ohne paranormalen gedöngst sondern "realistischer" ... zumindest wo weit das möglich ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cs3ROFNxa5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

> Nun hat sich Schauspielerin Jeri Ryan (u.a. Seven of Nine) zum gestern bekannt gewordenen Mortal Kombat-Clip geäußert und sorgt für Aufklärung. So sei der Filmschnipsel definitiv kein Spieletrailer. Es sei vom Regisseur gedreht worden, um Warner Bros seine Vision eines neuen Mortal Kombat-Films vorzustellen. Darüber hinaus habe Jeri Ryan die Rolle der Sonya Blade als Freundschaftsdienst übernommen und Sie habe keine Ahnung, wie Warner Bros. auf den Clip reagiert hat. "Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr Warner Bros. kontaktieren könnt, um sie dazu zu bewegen, den Film zu machen. Aber ihr Jungs seid ja clever...", sagte Ryan via Twitter und sprach damit die Mortal Kombat-Fans im Internet an.



http://www.pcgames.de/Kino-Thema-130800/News/Neuer-Mortal-Kombat-Film-in-Planung-Jeri-Ryan-erklaert-Filmschnipsel-750354/

Leider ist das alles was man dazu bis jetzt weiß


----------



## TheGui (4. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.d...hnipsel-750354/
> 
> Leider ist das alles was man dazu bis jetzt weiß


wär auch zu schön um wahr zu sein 

Hoffe die machen den Film!

Find den neuen Ansatz ziemlich gut!

Aber immerhin über 4Mio die den Clip auf Youtube geklickt haben.. das wird WB hoffendlich die Entscheidung leichter machen :_)


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Jo wär schon schön


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wär auch zu schön um wahr zu sein
> 
> Hoffe die machen den Film!
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich richt erinnere, machen die statt Film ne Live-Action-Serie daraus.


----------



## moehrewinger (7. März 2011)

Nur mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage. Kann es sein das zur Zeit die Spamrate auf Youtube (Watch this free movie on blablabla...) extrem zugenommen hat? Ich mein, ok die gab es schon irgendwie immer, aber im Moment ist es fast net auszuhalten und normale Kommentare sind fast nicht mehr zu sehen.

Bestes Beispiel mal hier. Der Trailer zu Centurion (leider mit Werbung am Anfang). Schaut euch da mal die Kommentarleiste an!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOZs2_i_cDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achja, falls irgendjemand meint, "Hö, geil da kann ich ja die Filme umsonst gucken" und auf die Adressen geht, der braucht sich über gehackte Accounts etc. wirklich nicht beschweren.


----------



## shadow24 (7. März 2011)

also kann ich nicht so feststellen.ich schau aber bei youtube auch meist nach musikvideos.aber bei filmtrailern die ich anklicke hab ich das auch noch nicht so festgestellt..
genau so wenig wie bei diesem hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KL4rSRuleCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (7. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also kann ich nicht so feststellen.ich schau aber bei youtube auch meist nach musikvideos.aber bei filmtrailern die ich anklicke hab ich das auch noch nicht so festgestellt..
> genau so wenig wie bei diesem hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Ichhasse es wen Schauspieler ausgetauscht werden >_>


----------



## shadow24 (7. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ichhasse es wen Schauspieler ausgetauscht werden >_>




jo,ich find megan auch heiss


----------



## Yaglan (12. März 2011)

Bin ich der einzige der Megan total Langweilig findet? Die sieht so 0815 aus finde ich...... 
Ihr seht ein Trailer und sagt nur ihr findet es scheisse das die ausgetaucht wurden ist. 

Ausgetauscht heisst nur das eine andere spielerin dessen Rolle übernimmt. 
Das aber genau die Selberrolle weitergegeben wurde wurde nicht gesagt. Vieleicht hat er sich einfach nur getrennt von ihr?

Ich persönlich werde mir den Film angucken nur um zu sehen wie es ausgeht. Was die mit den 2 Fim geleistet hatten war aber ne frechheit.

Der zeichentrick Film von 86 ist meilenweit besser. bisauf die Deutsche DvD Synchro...... Ich will die von RTL haben....


----------



## Yaglan (12. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Jop neuer Mortal Kombat Film, diesmal aber ohne paranormalen gedöngst sondern "realistischer" ... zumindest wo weit das möglich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leider leider ist das kein Kinotrailer. Das ist ein Fan Projekt von Welchen die sich so ein Mortal Kombat Film vorstellen das soll ein anreiz für Werner Bros was die mit den Rechten machen könnten.-


----------



## TheGui (12. März 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Leider leider ist das kein Kinotrailer. Das ist ein Fan Projekt von Welchen die sich so ein Mortal Kombat Film vorstellen das soll ein anreiz für Werner Bros was die mit den Rechten machen könnten.-


ich weis, und der fan war ein richtiger regiseur, Sonja wurde auch von 7/9 gespielt!


Yaglan schrieb:


> Ihr seht ein Trailer und sagt nur ihr findet es scheisse das die ausgetaucht wurden ist.


Das spricht doch für einen Film, wen der einizige makel ne neue Schauspielerin ist! .. ausserdem geht es nicht um megan, es geht darum das man das gesicht eines relativ wichtigen Charakters nich ändern sollte!


----------



## Scorpionboy (12. März 2011)

Auf Youtube gibts coole Trailer.


----------



## Dracun (12. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2k3DsWMQIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geil 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIW5oo-8NYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dialoge sind ja mal wieder .. supi 

BsP:
"I have received a message."
"From the... universe?"
"From the messenger."
"Oh..&#65279; Yea. Of course"

"my old Enemy ...STAIRS" Zu geil 
und ab 01:15 ist die Szene auch Göttlich


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Coole Trailer, das macht wieder laune auf Animationsfilme


----------



## Alux (13. März 2011)

kommts nur mir so vor oder werden die Transformers Filme von Film zu Film geiler? 
erster okay der war da, beim zweiten dann gabs am Ende wirklich gute Kämpfe und verdammt gut eingebaute Zeitlupenaufnahmen und der dritte jetzt ist richtiger krieg da megatron scheinbar alle Decepticons zusammengetrommelt hat
naja ich freu mich schon wenn er endlich ins Kino kommt

wie siehts eigentlich mit Sucker Punch aus? da steht ja nur coming soon aber kein spezifisches Datum


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> kommts nur mir so vor oder werden die Transformers Filme von Film zu Film geiler?
> erster okay der war da, beim zweiten dann gabs am Ende wirklich gute Kämpfe und verdammt gut eingebaute Zeitlupenaufnahmen und der dritte jetzt ist richtiger krieg da megatron scheinbar alle Decepticons zusammengetrommelt hat
> naja ich freu mich schon wenn er endlich ins Kino kommt
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich mit Sucker Punch aus? da steht ja nur coming soon aber kein spezifisches Datum



Laut Google kommt Sucker Punch am 31. März in die Kinos


----------



## Alux (14. März 2011)

ah danke


----------



## Yaglan (14. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> kommts nur mir so vor oder werden die Transformers Filme von Film zu Film geiler?
> erster okay der war da, beim zweiten dann gabs am Ende wirklich gute Kämpfe und verdammt gut eingebaute Zeitlupenaufnahmen und der dritte jetzt ist richtiger krieg da megatron scheinbar alle Decepticons zusammengetrommelt hat
> naja ich freu mich schon wenn er endlich ins Kino kommt
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich mit Sucker Punch aus? da steht ja nur coming soon aber kein spezifisches Datum



Transformers Filme immer Geiler?
Der 2 Teil war ziemlich schlecht. Das ist schon alleine eine Schande das der Transformers heisst.


----------



## shadow24 (15. März 2011)

hier mal für alle kinogänger eine interessante seite.da könnt ihr schauen wann welcher film anfängt zu laufen.einfach auf "kinostart" klicken udn dann könnt ihr oben die kalenderwoche ändern und schauen welcher film in der woche startet.dazu noch einige nützliche links udn kritiken wenn ihr auf die filme klickt...
http://www.zelluloid.de/


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Transformers Filme immer Geiler?
> Der 2 Teil war ziemlich schlecht. Das ist schon alleine eine Schande das der Transformers heisst.



Tut mir Leid das ich nicht den gleichen Geschmack habe wie du


----------



## Yaglan (16. März 2011)

Hehe wäre ja langweilig wenn jeder den gleichen geschmack hat ^^
Icvh wünsche mir eben das die CHaractere mehr Tiefe haben und da es Transformers nicht erst seit den Neuen Kino Filmen gibt. Habe ich eben diese einstellung. 
Und es ist meiner ansicht nach ziemlich schade das die Filme nicht an den Zeichentrick Film rann kommen.


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Naja ich finde bei den Transformers Filmen ist weniger die Charaktertiefe entscheidend als das drum herum und eine gewisse Art von "Kitsch", die so einen Science-Fiction (oder Fantasy-) Film auszeichnet.

D.h. dass eben quietschbunte Roboter durch die Gegend turnen und alles explodiert in Zeitlupe während eine Superheiße Braut mit einem Jungspund am knutschen ist.

DAS ist für mich Transformers, weil diese Filme (denke ich) gar nicht den Anspruch haben, besondere Charakterdarstellungen zu bieten.


----------



## Healor (16. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHj8F-AOR8&feature=related[/youtube]

Vor ein paar Tagen per Zufall entdeckt. Ich steh ja total auf dieses Genre und allgemein das Zeitalter. Hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder so ein 0815 Film, sondern mal wieder was richtige episches


----------



## Alux (17. März 2011)

weis zufällig wer wie das Lied beim Sucker Punch Trailer weiter oben heißt? läuft ab 0:25

[video]http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu[/video]
 hm damit sind dann ja fast alle Marvel Comics verfilmt oder?^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen per Zufall entdeckt. Ich steh ja total auf dieses Genre und allgemein das Zeitalter. Hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder so ein 0815 Film, sondern mal wieder was richtige episches




da wird nix episches dran sein.leider.diese schlacht wirst du am anfang des filmes sehen und das wars dann,denn nicolas cage kommt laut text desillusioniert von den kreuzzügen wieder.der rest ist ein mystischer ritterfilm,wo nicolas cage eine hexe überführen muss.sozusagen sein letzter auftrag.und wir wissen ja alle wie so die letzten aufträge verlaufen...
wer allerdings generell ritterfilmen etwas abverlangen kann, kann sich den trotzdem reinziehen...ich persönlich werds nich tun,obwohl ich eigentlich ritterfilme nich schlecht finde,aber meiner meinung nach wird das ein recht billiger film sein..videostandard...


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm damit sind dann ja fast alle Marvel Comics verfilmt oder?^^




nein,die grösste aller Marvel-"Heldenverbindungen" fehlt nochie Rächer...mit *Captain America*(der film über ihn kommt auch wohl dieses Jahr in die Kinos), Falkenauge,*Iron Man*,Schwarzer Panther,*Thor,*Vision,Quecksilber,etc...
hab die comics alle gesammelt.da waren teilweise so 40 Helden zusammen im Einsatz.also noch wesentlich mehr als bei den x-men.das würde wohl jeden hollywoodproduzenten zu teuer sein... 

edit:hier ein bild dazu,wo nur die wichtigsten helden der Rächer drauf zu sehen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2011)

I hab aber gehört das wohl die Rächer auch verfilmt werden sollen. Da wird a druff angespielt im 2te Iron Man teil auf das Avengers Projekt. 





> Sowohl der Abspann von Iron Man als auch Der unglaubliche Hulk weisen bereits auf eine Verfilmung der Rächer hin. In Iron Man wird Tony Stark von Nick Fury, dem Anführer von S.H.I.E.L.D. besucht um bei der Rächer-Initiative mitzuwirken. In Der unglaubliche Hulk tritt Tony Stark - nun selber Mitglied von S.H.I.E.L.D. - auf, um diesen als neuen Rächer zu gewinnen. Im Abspann von Iron Man 2 taucht als weiterer Hinweis Thors Hammer auf.
> 
> Der Kinofilm soll unter der Regie von Joss Whedon am 4. Mai 2012 in den US-Kinos anlaufen. Mit Samuel L. Jackson in der Rolle des Nick Fury, Robert Downey Jr. als Tony Stark / Iron Man, Mark Ruffalo in der Rolle des Bruce Banner / Hulk, Scarlett Johansson als Natasha Romanoff / Black Widow, Chris Hemsworth als Thor, Don Cheadle als Colonel Rhodes. Des Weiteren sind noch Tim Blake Nelson als Dr. Samuel Sterns, Tom Hiddleston als Loki und Jeremy Renner als Clint Barton / Hawkeye zu sehen. [1].



Und zu Anfangszeiten waren es aber eigentlich nur Iron Man, Cap America, Hulk, Thor, Wesp und Ant-Man oder so (der Typ kann sich klein und Riesen groß machen) aja und Black Widow und ab und an mal Fury selbst. 





> Gründungsmitglieder der Rächer waren Iron Man, Thor, Ant-Man, Wasp und der Hulk, der das Team jedoch schon nach der ersten Ausgabe wieder verließ. In Heft #4 stieß Captain America zu den Rächern


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHj8F-AOR8&feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen per Zufall entdeckt. Ich steh ja total auf dieses Genre und allgemein das Zeitalter. Hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder so ein 0815 Film, sondern mal wieder was richtige episches


Viel Wichtiger ist .. man da spielt Ron Perlman mit


----------



## shadow24 (22. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> I hab aber gehört das wohl die Rächer auch verfilmt werden sollen. Da wird a druff angespielt im 2te Iron Man teil auf das Avengers Projekt.
> 
> Und zu Anfangszeiten waren es aber eigentlich nur Iron Man, Cap America, Hulk, Thor, Wesp und Ant-Man oder so (der Typ kann sich klein und Riesen groß machen) aja und Black Widow und ab und an mal Fury selbst.




stimmt,die allerersten folgen der Rächer waren sogar ohne Cap,der aber dann deren Anführer wurde...haben die in hollywood auch falsch hingestellt.im super-bowl-trailer für den film captain america schreiben sie das auch noch falsch..Cap...The first Avenger...
udn richtig Wespe und ameisenmann gehörtzen auch zu den ersten.fand ich immer witzig wie der auf den fliegenden Ameisen geflogen ist)))
aus ameisenmann wurde irgendwann Goliath...da wurde der nich mehr winzig sondern ein paar meter gross...sehr clever





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0guSO76hZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlISXV8TaUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (24. März 2011)

die richtigen Schauspieler machen den richtigen Film 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-zlNd8-8e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Neeed .. aber ..schade das die neue Synchronsprecher haben und wieso zm Teufel muss jeder verf**** Film auf diesem verd**** S**** 3D sein.

Das ätzt



TheGui schrieb:


> die richtigen Schauspieler machen den richtigen Film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega großes Riesen Need....verdammt .. hab ich mich grad nur beim Trailer begeiert 

"Die redet über seine Alien Eier"
*Patsch*


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2011)

also der Film scheint doch der Bringer zu sein.der neueste trailer sieht richtig vielversprechend aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOyll9j-N0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also der Film scheint doch der Bringer zu sein.der neueste trailer sieht richtig vielversprechend aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, den schau ich mir auch auf jeden Fall an.
Hoffe nur, dass es nicht irgendwie schlussendlich doch zu billig gemacht ist, was man den Trailern im Vorfeld immer schlecht entnehmen kann.


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, den schau ich mir auch auf jeden Fall an.
> Hoffe nur, dass es nicht irgendwie schlussendlich doch zu billig gemacht ist, was man den Trailern im Vorfeld immer schlecht entnehmen kann.



ich hoff das auch immer...aber man ist auch schon genügsamer geworden.heutzutage reichen mir schon einigermassen gute spezialeffekte ohne wackelkamera und ne gute prise action zum billigtag im kino.mein kumpel und ich haben echt ziemlich gleichen filmgeschmack.und wir sind schon wirklich oft auf vorschauen reingefallen,das wir da schon ganz gut abgehärtet sind...


----------



## Knallfix (25. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> die richtigen Schauspieler machen den richtigen Film
> 
> PAUL



!
Das Dreamteam vereint 

Knall


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Git3r0JDQ9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Ist das Mariuhana?"
"Ja, aber medizinisches."
"Oh, gute Besserung."

XD


----------



## TheGui (25. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



WoW.. gleich 2 davon!

immerhin bekommt er nach Gulivers flop ne chance bei nem guten Fim mit zu spielen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, den schau ich mir auch auf jeden Fall an.
> Hoffe nur, dass es nicht irgendwie schlussendlich doch zu billig gemacht ist, was man den Trailern im Vorfeld immer schlecht entnehmen kann.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeaD-tLqEHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <----- Kritik

Der Wird Hammer! einfach ein Kriegs Film gegen Aliens... genau das was der Trailer verspricht!


----------



## Konov (26. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Zusammenfassung... scheint also ein weniger tiefgängiger Film zu sein als reine Kriegsaction.
Da ich letzteres durchaus mag, wenn sie halbwegs realistisch rüberkommt, wirds wohl angeschaut.


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2011)

trailer kann ich leider nicht verlinken weil denk ich mal zu blutig für forumregeln 

vieleicht erinnert ihr euch noch als 2007 planet terror und death proof rauskamen als grindhouse doublefeature produziert von Rodriguez und Tarantino
und es diverse faketrailer gab die in den letzten jahren so berühmt worden das sie nach und nach verfilmt werden.

nachdem machete rauskam und erfolgreich war kommen jetzt die nächsten faketrailer als echte filme raus 

hobo with a shotgun

In dem film gehts um einen odachlosen (hobo) der sich für sein letztes geld eine schrotflinte mit sehr viel munition kauft und mit gott und der welt abrechnet

Thanksgiving

es geht um einen serienmörder der immer zu thanksgiving aktiv wird die leute köpft ihre körper ausstopft und sie als thanksgiving festmahl präsentiert

beide filme sollen 2011 in der usa in den kino laufen


damit wurden bis auf 2 fake trailer bis jetzt alles verfilmt

fehlen tut nur noch ein film der inspiriert ist von haus der lebenden leichen von 1974 und werewolf women of the ss (erklärt sich selbst)

wer hätte damals gedacht das aus faketrailern richtige filme werden


----------



## Berserkius (6. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLEo7H9tqSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Interessant


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> "Ist das Mariuhana?"
> "Ja, aber medizinisches."
> "Oh, gute Besserung."
> 
> XD



Hehe hab mich grad weg geschmissen .. der ist auch auf meiner To Watch Liste


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hyVsrgnLxDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch wenns von der regisseurin von twilight ist, ich freu mich auf diesen film ... der soundtrack wirkt schon mal interessant...

außerdem war rotkäppchen eines meiner lieblingsmärchen als kind und die idee mit nem werwolf als großen bösen wolf find ich interessant 

bin echt gespannt wie der wird 

EDIT: OMG Doogie Howser in die Schlümpfe neeed XD


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



also rotkäppchen lief ja als trailer vor sucker punch...der war ja richtig schlecht.sah aus wie einen bühnenvorstellung mit schneekullisse.und dazu noch typen wie bei twillight.also recht schwul...dabei fing der trailer erst so gut an als gary oldman auftrat,aber was dann folgte wird wohl eher für kleine mädchen interessant sein...


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also rotkäppchen lief ja als trailer vor sucker punch...der war ja richtig schlecht.sah aus wie einen bühnenvorstellung mit schneekullisse.und dazu noch typen wie bei twillight.also recht schwul...dabei fing der trailer erst so gut an als gary oldman auftrat,aber was dann folgte wird wohl eher für kleine mädchen interessant sein...



was erwartest du dir von dem casting wenn die regisseurin von twilight ihre finger im spiel hat 

außerdem is auch die landschaft identisch...

aber deshalb muss nicht gleich der film schlecht sein... wie gesagt mich interessiert der film...und definiere kleine mädchen


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> was erwartest du dir von dem casting wenn die regisseurin von twilight ihre finger im spiel hat
> genau das was ich dazu geschrieben habe...
> 
> außerdem is auch die landschaft identisch...
> ...


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

die landschaft von red riding hood sieht der twilight landschaft (zumindest im trailer) verblüffend ähnlich 



> ca.3-12 jahre alte weibliche wesen der gattung mensch...auf den Film gemünzt so um die 12 Jahre herum.halt das twilight-klientel



naja ok  dachte da steckt jetzt mehr dahinter  sry mein fehler XD

naja man kann ned sagen ob er wirklich nur für 12 jährige ist vlt werden ja alle twilight charaktere in dem film vom großen bösen wolf gefressen XD 

ne ich lass mich hier einfach mal überraschen mich hat die grundstory fasziniert und deshalb muss ich mir den wohl angucken


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> die landschaft von red riding hood sieht der twilight landschaft (zumindest im trailer) verblüffend ähnlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na klar,immer rein da....vlt ist das für dich ja DER Film...zum Glück sind ja alle Geschmäcker unterschiedlich.wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> na klar,immer rein da....vlt ist das für dich ja DER Film...zum Glück sind ja alle Geschmäcker unterschiedlich.wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht



ich glaube nicht dass es für mich DER Film sein wird  aber vlt ist er ja doch ned soooo schlecht


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiBVUulE_wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (9. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Film ist so scheiße... das is das selbe wie Twilight nur eben mit Werwölfen und von vor 300 jahren >_>


----------



## Dracun (9. April 2011)

Ach du Kagge .. auf den Twillight ZUg aufspringen schnell dat bringt kohle


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2011)

weiss einer wie der song bei dem red riding hood trailer heisst ?

und ich find den trailer nicht schlecht nur mach ich mir sorgen das es zuwenig action szenen gibt 

weil solche filme leben ja nicht nur von der liebes dramatik sondern auch von den kampfszenen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOrmWQ7ZIT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider neuer Synchronsprecher für Jack Sparrow


----------



## TheGui (10. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


scheiße sowas, dh. ich werd mir den film sicher nicht im Kino reinziehen!

wobei ich irgendwo gehört habe das im Film wieder der richtige sprechen soll... und der streit mit Disney eben nach dem trailer beschwichtigt wurde.


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> scheiße sowas, dh. ich werd mir den film sicher nicht im Kino reinziehen!
> 
> wobei ich irgendwo gehört habe das im Film wieder der richtige sprechen soll... und der streit mit Disney eben nach dem trailer beschwichtigt wurde.




das hoffe ich auch,weil wenn nicht die originalstimme kommt und der ja in 3D läuft wären das für mich gleich 2 gründe den nicht im kino anzuschauen


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> scheiße sowas, dh. ich werd mir den film sicher nicht im Kino reinziehen!
> 
> wobei ich irgendwo gehört habe das im Film wieder der richtige sprechen soll... und der streit mit Disney eben nach dem trailer beschwichtigt wurde.




Freu mich schon auf den Film :-)


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4TXtUC4aVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wuahaha


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rG3sDGsRXgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



VIN DISEL prügelt sich mit THE ROCK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU3rm9U035c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*"Four Lions" ist die erste Satire über islamistische Selbstmordattentäter, aber der Film wird nur vereinzelt in Kinos gezeigt. Wahrscheinlich ist er zu lustig.

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-75936297.html

*am 21.4.11 im kino


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Tränen gelacht beim Trailer ..  Bin mal gespannt wie der ganze Film ist.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2011)

Was ein Scheiß


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2011)

trailer und idee is ja nich schlecht,aber die synchronisation ist ja richtig scheisse...ich schau mal ob ich da noch ein anderen trailer zu finde


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. April 2011)

"Da ist die Drohne wir müssen sie abschießen!"

Ein Klassiker. 

NOCH 1 WOCHE!
NEW KIDS! KASTEN BIER UND INS KINO!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEUcrTRI5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KANh059vJRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michalute (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nteOM0l_zEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (24. April 2011)

Ok, kein Trailer sondern erste Bilder vom Set aber ...
Endlich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsT3qgrK6OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (28. April 2011)

God is great, he gave me 2 sons. Now i have 3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoEJl5qdqwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


die absolut perfekte Musikwahl für den Trailer.

Der gute könnte auch als die irakische Version von Antonio Montana durchgehen. 

Knall


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mObK5XD8udk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epic, hoffe nur der Kampf zwischen Harry und Voldemort ist nicht so langweilig im Buch, sieht aber im Trailer nicht danach aus. :=)


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2hkG6CPwnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cowboys & Aliens 

Geil Sci-Fi trifft Western ..  Kinostart: 01.09.2011. 
http://www.moviepilot.de/movies/cowboys-and-aliens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_gKq200EBk

Denke aber mal .. nein ich weiß die werden niemals an die originalen ran kommen


----------



## Knallfix (7. Mai 2011)

...
300 meets Prince of Persia meets CGI blödsinn und trifft eine Legende kritisch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4FFR8fhea4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (7. Mai 2011)

Nee also Conan ist und bleibt Arnie Punkt Ende aus


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2011)

Wie gerne würde ich LOVE Angels and Airwave sehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiYmAixzpMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> NOVEMBER Release for Movie/Album box set.


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> c.a


jeah... und nächtes jahr Ninjas & Pirates!

und lol, in conantreailer is 3x der Standartsschrei drin xD

is das gegen ende in LOVE ein Borgwürfel?

BTT: Super 8 !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXi4bUSxIJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2011)

Der neue Ghibli-Film.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLwPZjlITfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (21. Mai 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der neue Ghibli-Film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die musik is immer so schön


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. Mai 2011)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQeo76rNOyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> ...
> 300 meets Prince of Persia meets CGI blödsinn und trifft eine Legende kritisch
> 
> 
> ...




Oh mein gott, wie geil.
Den Film muss ich schon alleine deswegen schauen weil Ronon aus Stargate Atlantis die Hauptrolle spielt <3!


----------



## Yaglan (21. Mai 2011)

Naja in Stargate Atlantis fand ich ihn als Schauspieler ziemlich schlecht.....
Sags Ungern aber Conan wurde von Arni ziemlich gut gespielt. Ob der das Toppen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Yaglan (22. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHRf01Gjosk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nieye (23. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> die musik is immer so schön


Ja, gut zu hören&#12290;


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Mai 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Spielt Megan Fox nicht mehr mit?


----------



## Yaglan (23. Mai 2011)

pff wen Interessieren in Transformers schon die Menschen..... Die Roboter sind das beste.... Ich bin immer noch an überlegen ob ich mir den überhaupt antuen soll nach dem 2. Teil. 
Schockwave ist schonmal dabei. Frag mich wer noch alles dabei ist.


----------



## Kino-Fan (26. Mai 2011)

*Real Steel*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0Zsb9E8W34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Spielt Megan Fox nicht mehr mit?



Ne, leider nicht. Wuhuhuhu... sie war ja schon eine echte Augenweide in den ersten beiden Teilen.
Aber es wird auch ohne funktionieren... ^^


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Wuhuhuhu... sie war ja schon eine echte Augenweide in den ersten beiden Teilen.
> Aber es wird auch ohne funktionieren... ^^



bin ja gespannt wie sie den Übergang machen wollen , oder ist dann einfach die andre da aus fertig ohne einer Erklärung warum sie anders aussieht


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> bin ja gespannt wie sie den Übergang machen wollen , oder ist dann einfach die andre da aus fertig ohne einer Erklärung warum sie anders aussieht



Wird einfach die alte ersetzen, die neue "Megan" ist einfach da.
Nichts geschichtlich neu eingebunden 

Ich hoffe sie setzen die Reihe fort vielleicht mit Sam Witwicky´s Sohn dem dann wieder Bumblebee als Beschützer gegeben wird.


----------



## TheGui (26. Mai 2011)

Kino-Fan schrieb:


> *Real Steel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7C8J37kVp7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (30. Mai 2011)

Den hab ich genau vor 29 Tagen schonmal gepostet ... auf den freue ich mich auch tierisch


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

Tut mir Leid.


Ein Western Plot mit einer Invasion von Aliens und einem Badass mit einer Alien Waffe der alles plattmacht.

Ich bin gespannt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HScc8xE0NMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpFIUL8rw8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (26. Juni 2011)

"right now, i feel like going home, locking my door,&#65279; and playing FIFA"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXcdT67xS38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2011)

werd jetzt am we oder nächste woche den hier sehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DIt7xV6p28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




haben letzte woche transformers gesehen udn waren richtig enttäuscht.war in den ersten beiden teilen der humor schon unterirdisch,so haben sie es diesmal geschafft noch peinlicher zu sein...die ersten 2 std hätte man sich schenken können.nur die letzte halbe std hat so ein bischen die erwartungen an den film erfüllen können
schade um die kohle udn das ganze noch in beschissenen 3d...weiss nich was die leute an dem effekt so toll finden...


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> haben letzte woche transformers gesehen udn waren richtig enttäuscht.war in den ersten beiden teilen der humor schon unterirdisch,so haben sie es diesmal geschafft noch peinlicher zu sein...die ersten 2 std hätte man sich schenken können.nur die letzte halbe std hat so ein bischen die erwartungen an den film erfüllen können
> schade um die kohle udn das ganze noch in beschissenen 3d...weiss nich was die leute an dem effekt so toll finden...



Das kann ich mir vorstellen.

Wenn man sich anschaut, dass der Regisseur Michael Bay teilweise Szenen aus alten Filmen (die nicht mal was mit Transformers zutun haben) in Transformers 3 verwurstet hat... naja ziemlich lächerlich das Ganze.
Werde mir den Film wohl nicht anschauen, bzw. erst später wenn ich nichts Besseres zutun habe.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir vorstellen.
> 
> Wenn man sich anschaut, dass der Regisseur Michael Bay teilweise Szenen aus alten Filmen (die nicht mal was mit Transformers zutun haben) in Transformers 3 verwurstet hat... naja ziemlich lächerlich das Ganze.
> Werde mir den Film wohl nicht anschauen, bzw. erst später wenn ich nichts Besseres zutun habe.




ich kann dir nur raten abzuwarten bis der auf dvd rauskommt udn man sich den in der normalen version anschauen kann.erstmal erspart man sich viel geld und den 3d-effekt,welchen ich udn mein kumpel eigentlich kaum wahrgenommen haben und das ewige gerenne der kiddis,die entweder eine rauchen oder auf toilette gegangen sind,weil langweilige 3 std. doch bei manchen sehr an den nerven zerren...


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur raten abzuwarten bis der auf dvd rauskommt udn man sich den in der normalen version anschauen kann.erstmal erspart man sich viel geld und den 3d-effekt,welchen ich udn mein kumpel eigentlich kaum wahrgenommen haben und das ewige gerenne der kiddis,die entweder eine rauchen oder auf toilette gegangen sind,weil langweilige 3 std. doch bei manchen sehr an den nerven zerren...



Vom 3D Kino halte ich bisher auch nicht sonderlich viel - mal abgesehen von Tierdokumentationen oder Zeichentrickfilmen wie Alice im Wunderland, wo das durchaus den Märchenhaften Effekt sehr lebendig macht.

Für richtige Filme finde ich es eher unangebracht.


----------



## moehrewinger (16. Juli 2011)

Nächstes Jahr kommt die Verfilmung von Edgar Rice Boroughs "John Carter of Mars". Hier der Trailer. Sie gut aus, vor allem die Trailer-Musik ist mal was anderes für nen Hollywood Blockbuster. Kein monströses Orchester oder Metalgeschrammel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Rf55GTEZ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkEwo_LUJZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SlwYvkalmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afKRndn5FKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zumindest wird der Conan nun kein Kinderfilm mehr, mit dem neuen Rating 
Und Ron Perlman!11!!"!


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2011)

Nein es wird kein Spideraman 4 geben... es wird ein scheiß Remake >_<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7tP1C-6vFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. Juli 2011)

SHERLOCK HOLMES 2
CONAN THE BARBARIAN MIT EINEM 18+ RATING UND HOLLYWOOD UNDEAD IM TRAILER
THE DARK KNIGHT RISES

Das einzige was mich stört ist der Spiderman Reboot.
-.-

Wieso macht man sowas?


Aber die Filme werden geil! <3


----------



## TheGui (28. Juli 2011)

Der Film schaut so aus als könnte er was!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kdae2jEpooA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-kST3yHCDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Selene is Back


----------



## Alux (19. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



*FREU FREU*

nur schade das Michael nicht auftaucht


----------



## TheGui (19. August 2011)

*in 3D!*
*
*
*...wie unerwartet*


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2011)

naja kate beckinsale in ihren outfit sieht man gern in 3D genauso wie man sich gerne mila jojovic in 3D gern anschaut ^^


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

WTF?


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zr_Ta6NS3-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (21. September 2011)

wat is denn The Goon???kurzer animationsfilm?ganzer kinofilm udn nur ein ausschnitt daraus?
hab letztens Cowboys and aliens gesehen udn fand ihn gar nich so schlecht.war zwar nichts besonderes aber serh solide und mit ein paar guten kampfszenen gespickt.dazu noch erfreulicherweise ohne 3d...
die 3 musketiere ist genauso einzustufen.nichts super ergreifendes,aber teilweise auch nich schlecht.halt kurzweiliges popcornkino...
nächste woche schauen wir uns attack the block an...wird wohl auch unter solider alienfilm laufen,obwohl der sarkastische humor von den shawn of the dead-machern zu spüren sein wird
gespannt bin ich auf den hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ujxZmtqYYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

c4

schlachtschiff versenkt ^^


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Also The Goon sieht irgendwie witzig aus, vorallem wegen der genialen Zeichentrick-Art oder wie man das nennt...

Und Battleship hört sich an, wie World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles auf hoher See. ^^
Naja mal sehen was dabei rumkommt.


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. September 2011)

The Goon ist ursprünglich ein Comic, der in diesem Stil in einen Kinofilm verpackt werden soll. 
Der Clip ist allerdings schon ca. nen Jahr alt, und ich hab seitdem auch nichts mehr über das Projekt gehoert.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

hm... Battleship is interessant.

das kommt mir so vor als wär das ne Intergalaktische Arena in der wer auch immer gerne USA Vs. random Alienschlachtschiffe kämpfen sehen will!

oder kam sonst keinem das Kraftfeld komisch vor? Bin mir sicher es soll dafür sorgen das ja keiner Raus oder Hilfe Rein kann!

Und das gild wohl für beide Parteien... da die Aliendrohnen/schlachtshiffe offensichtlich beschädigt sind haben die sicher bereits einen gewonnen Kampf hinter sich.. und jetzt ist eben die nächste Runde dran


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm... Battleship is interessant.
> 
> das kommt mir so vor als wär das ne Intergalaktische Arena in der wer auch immer gerne USA Vs. random Alienschlachtschiffe kämpfen sehen will!
> 
> ...



Dir ist klar, dass es sich bei Battleship um die Verfilmung des gleichnamigen Spieles von MB handelt? Zu deutsch: "Schiffe versenken" 
Ergo ist die Arena nur konsequent umgesetzt.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass es sich bei Battleship um die Verfilmung des gleichnamigen Spieles von MB handelt? Zu deutsch: "S*chiff**e versenken*"
> Ergo ist die Arena nur konsequent umgesetzt.



nich ernsthafft...?


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass es sich bei Battleship um die Verfilmung des gleichnamigen Spieles von MB handelt? Zu deutsch: "Schiffe versenken"
> Ergo ist die Arena nur konsequent umgesetzt.



Ich frage mich, wieso man Schiffe versenken verfilmt...

Dann könnte man ja auch gleich noch Mikado und Vier gewinnt verfilmen. Ohje... also damit ist der Film für mich schon so ziemlich gestorben. Schwachsinnige Idee.


----------



## Dracun (22. September 2011)

Hmm dann wisst ihr gar nicht das Monopoly verfilmt werden soll? 
http://www.moviepilot.de/news/monopoly-film-von-ridley-scott-nimmt-gestalt-an-112190


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso man Schiffe versenken verfilmt...
> 
> Dann könnte man ja auch gleich noch Mikado und Vier gewinnt verfilmen. Ohje... also damit ist der Film für mich schon so ziemlich gestorben. Schwachsinnige Idee.




also mal ganz ehrlich...wenn ich son actionfilm im kino sehe-und frag dich dabei mal selber-was erwarte ich da gross an handlung???
im endeffekt möchte ich bei einem actionfilm sehen das es an allen ecken und enden raucht und mich dabei von grandiosen kampfszenen kombiniert mit fantastischen spezialeffekten überraschen lassen....
was interessiert mich da die handlung?wie platt ist die handlung bei transformers?oder alien vs predator???
trotzdem gute filme weil sie masstäbe setzen bei den effekten...

und wenn hier die gesamte verdammte waffenstarrende 5.flotte der us navy auf ein hochentwickeltes kampfbereites alienschiff trifft(eingesperrt in einer strahlenfeldkuppel) dann bin ich der erste der den kinosaal betritt um zu sehen wie die leinwand explodiert...


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was interessiert mich da die handlung?wie platt ist die handlung bei transformers?oder alien vs predator???



Ohne Handlung wären beide Filme schrott... man muss differenzieren zwischen umfangreicher Handlung und immerhin überhaupt einer Handlung.




shadow24 schrieb:


> und wenn hier die gesamte verdammte waffenstarrende 5.flotte der us navy auf ein hochentwickeltes kampfbereites alienschiff trifft(eingesperrt in einer strahlenfeldkuppel) dann bin ich der erste der den kinosaal betritt um zu sehen wie die leinwand explodiert...



Mag unterhaltsam sein für ein paar Minuten, wie viele andere Action B-Movies, gute Filme sind es deswegen trotzdem für mich nicht.


----------



## TheGui (23. September 2011)

Gibt ja onlineportale wo man sich jeden schmarn anschauen kann ohne zu befürchten sein Kinogeld für scheiße rausgeworfen zu haben!


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ohne Handlung wären beide Filme schrott... man muss differenzieren zwischen umfangreicher Handlung und immerhin überhaupt einer Handlung.




also hier muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken:du unterstellst transformers tatsächlich ne ordentliche handlung?roboterkrieger die einem würfel hinterherjagen?ok,war ja vlt noch ein bischen spannend,aber überschattet wurde das ganze doch durch so ein unterirdischen teeniehumor,welchen ich selten so schlimm in einem anderen blockbuster erlebt habe...perfekt dargestellt durch den mit abstand miserabelsten hauptdarsteller den ich je gesehen habe,kombiniert mit grausamen dialogen,wo man sich schon fremdschämen musste und die besser in ein americam pie-film gepasst hätten...
und wo man dachte das geht nicht schlimmer, kommt noch dieser cholerische geheimdienstler dazu,welcher mich fast dazu gebracht hätte den film vorzuspulen...
aber die action war gut

mit battlefield werd ich natürlich auch noch aussagekräftigere trailer und kritiken abwarten.da wird ja noch viel kommen.aber ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher das das einer der grossen blockbuster 2012 wird


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also hier muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken:du unterstellst transformers tatsächlich ne ordentliche handlung?roboterkrieger die einem würfel hinterherjagen?ok,war ja vlt noch ein bischen spannend,aber überschattet wurde das ganze doch durch so ein unterirdischen teeniehumor,welchen ich selten so schlimm in einem anderen blockbuster erlebt habe...perfekt dargestellt durch den mit abstand miserabelsten hauptdarsteller den ich je gesehen habe,kombiniert mit grausamen dialogen,wo man sich schon fremdschämen musste und die besser in ein americam pie-film gepasst hätten...
> und wo man dachte das geht nicht schlimmer, kommt noch dieser cholerische geheimdienstler dazu,welcher mich fast dazu gebracht hätte den film vorzuspulen...
> aber die action war gut
> 
> mit battlefield werd ich natürlich auch noch aussagekräftigere trailer und kritiken abwarten.da wird ja noch viel kommen.aber ich bin mir jetzt schon sicher das das einer der grossen blockbuster 2012 wird



Naja, Transformers hat doch immerhin eine Hintergrundgeschichte, eben die mit den Robotern von Planet XY, dann das Ding mit dem Würfel und dem Krieg mit den Decepticons usw.
Natürlich ist sowas nicht mit einem Herr der Ringe zu vergleichen. Und natürlich ist auch die Teenie Romanze der beiden Hauptdarsteller - wie üblich - recht flach in der Substanz. Aber das gehört ja auch irgendwie so, das muss so sein, es passt zusammen.

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass wir es hier mit hochklassigen Genrevertretern zutun haben. Aber man sollte so einem Film auch nicht unterstellen, dass die Handlung gleich null ist.
Es ist immerhin eine da, wenn auch platt und anspruchslos - was im übrigen noch viel schlimmer sein könnte, wenn ich mir andere Filme der Sorte anschaue. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es ist immerhin eine da, wenn auch platt und anspruchslos - was im übrigen noch viel schlimmer sein könnte, wenn ich mir andere Filme der Sorte anschaue. ^^




da hast du allerdings recht...


battlefield unterstell ich auch mal eine handlung.allein die romanze,die man ja im trailer am anfang schon "bewundern" kann.vom schauspielerischen niveau heben sich leider liam neeson gegenseitig mit rhiana auf...der rest ist auch son bissel top gun flavour,mit den dazu passenden beaus

und wer weiss warum das alienschiff hier ist.vielleicht auch so eine jäger-rasse wie bei aliens vs predators nur halt im fernkampf und auch wieder mit überlegener technik

letztendlich,ganz ohne handlung wird auch dieser film nich auskommen...und ich bleib dabei das der film wahrscheinlich einer DER blockbuster 2012 wird udn bei erfolgreichem debut an den kinokassen der us-navy wohl auch noch wieder zulauf bescheren wird


----------



## Dracun (26. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FglzDPEXC68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.moviepilot.de/movies/mein-freund-der-delfin


> Flossenloser Delfin bekommt Prothese
> Spezialisten versuchen mit großem Aufwand, einem Delfin eine künstliche Schwanzflosse anzupassen. Klappt dies, erhoffen sie sich neue Erkenntnisse auch für die Entwicklung besserer Prothesen für Menschen. Schwimmhilfe: Flossenloser Delfin bekommt Prothese - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft





> Ein frei lebendes, junges Delfinweibchen gerät in eine Krebsreuse und zieht sich dabei eine schwere Verletzung am Schwanz zu. Es wird gerettet und ins Clearwater Marine Hospital gebracht, wo man ihm den Namen Winter gibt. Doch sein Überlebenskampf hat erst begonnen.
> Denn ohne Schwanz hat Winter kaum eine Chance. Erst die gemeinsamen Bemühungen eines engagierten Meeresbiologen (Harry Connick Jr.), eines genialen Experten für Prothesen (Morgan Freeman) und eines unerschütterlich treuen Jungen (Nathan Gamble) machen das bahnbrechende Wunder möglich &#8211; ein Wunder, das nicht nur Winters Leben retten, sondern auch vielen Menschen in aller Welt helfen könnte.
> In Mein Freund der Delfin spielt Winter sich selbst &#8211; ihr Mut und Durchhaltevermögen wurden zum Symbol der Hoffnung für Millionen behinderter und nicht behinderter Menschen, die von ihrer verblüffenden Genesung und Rehabilitation gerührt sind.



Ich freu mich schon riesig auf den Film


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2011)

Ha, Servus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HA710Zv9YH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvcI9JjP48w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich frag mich nur warum mich der ghost rider mit seiner kette so verdammt an einen dk aus wow erinnert...


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sYSyuuLk5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Werd ich mir wohl anschauen


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ziemlich epic aus, werde ich mir auch reinziehen.


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Pisst er in der letzten szene feuer???


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Pisst er in der letzten szene feuer???




haha,wie geil...genau das gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt,denn was sollte so einer mit nem flammenwerfer,dem schon feuer ausm mund kommt


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2011)

wir haben den hier am we gesehen udn waren begeistert...hab damals alle comicbände von ihm besessen und finde diese Verarbeitung echt gelungen.hat richtig spass gemacht der film...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9TBkE1_x7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wir haben den hier am we gesehen udn waren begeistert...hab damals alle comicbände von ihm besessen und finde diese Verarbeitung echt gelungen.hat richtig spass gemacht der film...



Also wer die Comics gelesen hat und sich an die einzelnen Charaktere erinnern kann, der wird da sicher seinen Spass haben.
Macht nen guten Eindruck und scheint ja auch von Spielberg und Jackson produziert zu sein, was natürlich viel erwarten lässt... werde ihn mir vllt. auch ansehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wir haben den hier am we gesehen udn waren begeistert...hab damals alle comicbände von ihm besessen und finde diese Verarbeitung echt gelungen.hat richtig spass gemacht der film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Potz Blitz, Hagel und Granaten! Ich freu mich auf den Film^^ Ich Hoffe nur dass die Charakter so wie aus den Comics richtig eingefangen wurden.
Was mich eher wundert ist die Qualität, also manchmal kann man die Animation mit Wirklichkeit verwechseln.


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2011)

also die charaktere sind vortrefflich eingefangen in diesem streifen,allerdings "streunerte" spielberg durch verschiedene Tim und Struppi-Bände und erfand noch das eine odere andere dazu um diesen film zu schaffen...also es ist nicht haargenau die vorlage aus dem Comic,aber ist völlig egal,denn der film ist auch so astrein...wir haben uns später ein spass daraus gemacht dinge im film zu finden die aus anderen bänden stammten...auch ist hier neu das sich tim und hadock noch gar nicht kennen,während sie sich im Comic "Das Geheimnis der Einhorn" ja schon kannten
und zur qualität:wir haben den im hamburger cinemaxx in digital 3d gesehen und es war ein echter genuss!!!!


----------



## Knallfix (6. November 2011)

Kein Trailer aber der 4. Videoblog zum Hobbit wurde veröffentlicht.
Eigentlich toll nur dieser ganze 3D Wahn geht mir sowas von auf den Senkel -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7B2SFDZpjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (7. November 2011)

Ist vielleicht nicht für jeden hier was und nen deutschen Trailer gibt's auch noch nicht, aber ich find "0000" ja sehr interessant:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBrd5AF8kos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2011)

um was geht es in dem trailer?


----------



## shadow24 (8. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> um was geht es in dem trailer?




um nen typ der in einer schäbigen halle lebt und sich nen türmchen aufn kopf stellt.und um ein paar andere figuren die da durchs bild laufen


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> um nen typ der in einer schäbigen halle lebt und sich nen türmchen aufn kopf stellt.und um ein paar andere figuren die da durchs bild laufen



Jenga the Movie?


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzRQwjlecFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Diaboltz (9. November 2011)

nicht schlecht der Film.


----------



## Alux (19. November 2011)

Sieht interessant aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIJToUIDG-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT:
Grad gesehen und freu mich schon ganz doll drauf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vAAt_BJzrso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Und noch einen drauf.

Wird geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gt_by-HLqTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hm will irgendwie nicht gehen


----------



## Firun (20. November 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, Schneewittchen für Erwachsene.. .

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY67V0wOlz8[/youtube]


----------



## shadow24 (21. November 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, Schneewittchen für Erwachsene.. .




jo sieht geil aus der trailer

ich werd mir morgen den hier reinziehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8q9wnY9nN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, Schneewittchen für Erwachsene.. .
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VY67V0wOlz8[/youtube]



Sieht ja extrem episch und horror aus, danke für den Tipp. ^^


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. November 2011)

Krieg der Götter ist ganz ok. Kann man sich angucken, wenn man seine Filme blutig mag. 

Schneewittchen sieht ja seeehr gothic-mäßig aus. Harrr.   






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4yH54vcmjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

In Time sieht aber auch nett aus. Jedenfalls eine spannende Idee!


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. November 2011)

Ja... nur schade, dass Timberlake die Hauptrolle spielt. 

Ganz interessant könnte "The Avengers" werden. Marvel halt. Aus welchem Comic/Film sind denn Samuel L. Jackson (der Schwarze mit der Augenklappe) und die rothaarige Frau?

Und wurde Hulk nicht im original von Edward Norton gespielt? x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RVTG51LV8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. November 2011)

Jup stimme ich zu Timberlake mag ich nicht so.

Die Rothaarige
http://en.wikipedia....lia_Romanova%29


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ganz interessant könnte "The Avengers" werden. Marvel halt. Aus welchem Comic/Film sind denn Samuel L. Jackson (der Schwarze mit der Augenklappe) und die rothaarige Frau?
> 
> Und wurde Hulk nicht im original von Edward Norton gespielt? x)



samuel jackson spielt hier nick fury...anführer der geheimorganisation s.h.i.e.l.d,die gegen jede besondere bedrohung der usa vorgehen...wie das hier im film umgesetzt wird weiss ich nicht ob er die Rächer/Avenger ins leben ruft,oder sie unterstützt,keine ahnung...
die rothaarige wird wohl die heldin "Wespe" sein.eine der gründungsmitglieder der Rächer.das mit captain america  stimmt so übrigens nicht.cap kam erst später zu den rächern dazu,wurde aber dann deren anführer...

die anderen gründungsmitglieder der rächer waren:thor,der eiserne/iron man,ameisenmann(hier gespielt als Falkenauge/hawkeye.dieser charakter wechselte in den romanen ständig.mal war er ameisenmann,der auf ameisen ritt,dann war er passenderweise goliath,ein riese udn dann wieder ein bogenschütze mit dem namen falkenauge)mit seiner frau die wespe udn schliesslich hulk,der ja irgendwie nur mithalf gegen den ersten gegner udn nur sporadisch am anfnag auftrat,da dieser charakter ja eh nicht kontrolierbar war...
der trailer sieht interessant aus.mal schauen...


----------



## bkeleanor (22. November 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die rothaarige wird wohl die heldin "Wespe" sein.



nope 
siehe mein link.
oder auch IMDB.com


----------



## shadow24 (22. November 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> nope
> siehe mein link.
> oder auch IMDB.com




oh sorry,hab dein link im vorigen post frecherweise überlesen

naja filmische freiheit.die schwarze witwe hat ja nun gar nix mit den gründungsmitgliedern der rächer zu tun,aber war wohl als charakter einfacher umzusetzen als ne fliegende wespe,die neben ihren auf ameisen reitenden mann nebenher schwirrt 

edit:hab jetzt von wiki nochmal den satz mit den gründungsmitgliedern kopiert:
 Die Originalserie führte einige der bekannteren Helden des Marvel-Universums zusammen und ließ sie gemeinsam Abenteuer erleben. Gründungsmitglieder der Rächer waren _Iron Man_, _Thor_, _Ant-Man_, _Wasp_ und der _Hulk_, der das Team jedoch schon nach der ersten Ausgabe wieder verließ. In Heft #4 stieß _Captain America_ zu den Rächern.


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. November 2011)

Der Film orientiert sich von der Teamzusammenstellung sowie der Entstehungsgeschichte offenbar weniger an den klassischen Avengers, als an der Gruppe aus der Comicreihe "The Ultimates", bzw. den darauf basierenden Marvel Animated Features "Ultimate Avengers" sowie "Ultimate Avengers 2". Dazu kommt halt noch, dass man die ganzen neueren Marvelverfilmungen (mal abgesehen vom ganzen Hick-Hack um Bruce Banner) samt Darsteller verknüpfen will und dabei eben weder Wasp noch Hank Pym vorkamen, Hawkeye hingegen schon.


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Der Film orientiert sich von der Teamzusammenstellung sowie der Entstehungsgeschichte offenbar weniger an den klassischen Avengers, als an der Gruppe aus der Comicreihe "The Ultimates", bzw. den darauf basierenden Marvel Animated Features "Ultimate Avengers" sowie "Ultimate Avengers 2". Dazu kommt halt noch, dass man die ganzen neueren Marvelverfilmungen (mal abgesehen vom ganzen Hick-Hack um Bruce Banner) samt Darsteller verknüpfen will und dabei eben weder Wasp noch Hank Pym vorkamen, Hawkeye hingegen schon.




immer diese ganzen neuerscheinungen...ultimates...ultimate avengers...dann sollen die den film nicht avengers nennen,sondern irgendwas mit ultimates.naja für mich gibts eh nur die Rächer/Avengers.alles danach ist eh nur abklatsch...


----------



## schattental (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pfn3V1Ygz10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyaFEBI_L24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Will schon wieder nicht...


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil Idee wie mir scheint, auf den Film freu ich mich schon!

Und MIB3 macht auch nen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sehr geil Idee wie mir scheint, auf den Film freu ich mich schon!


jo,der trailer wirkt wie eine mischung aus cloverfield und blair witch...diese teils-doku-spielfilme haben echt immer ihren eigenen charme...


----------



## TheGui (13. Dezember 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,der trailer wirkt wie eine mischung aus cloverfield und blair witch...diese teils-doku-spielfilme haben echt immer ihren eigenen charme...


O_o

das ist deutlich von *Akira *abgeleitet!

wie  auch immer, ich werd ihn mir anschauen!


----------



## NoHeroIn (13. Dezember 2011)

"Die Summe meiner einzelnen Teile" wird wohl kaum jemand hier interessant finden? Passt irgendwie so gar nicht zu den hier im Thread gezeigten Trailern. Ich würd' ihn trotzdem gern sehen und vielleicht geht es ja noch jemandem so. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1cckBYrtsm0

(einbinden funktioniert iregndwie nicht)


----------



## Alux (14. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=do8hzLVj8do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (14. Dezember 2011)

uh, der trailer schaut immerhin nach mehr aus als nur "schiffeversenken"


----------



## Knallfix (15. Dezember 2011)

lol ...


> Von Hasbro - den Machern von Transformers


Wenn einem sonst nichts einfällt ...


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> uh, der trailer schaut immerhin nach mehr aus als nur "schiffeversenken"



Jopp stimmt, aber irgendwie siehts auch nach Effekthascherei aus...


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2011)

hehe




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RH6BCXQjO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der Link will sich net verlinken lassen


----------



## TheGui (16. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du kannst keine channels verlinken, musst nach video suchen ohne denchanel mit aufgerufen zu haben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXLuExO6j8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (16. Dezember 2011)

AH, ok^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIu6sTqY_fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (16. Dezember 2011)

NEIN.. .NORRIS.. MOTHERFUCKING CHUCK NORRIS?

wir müssen den Film sehen.. er killt uns sonst QQ


----------



## moehrewinger (21. Dezember 2011)

omg, omg, omg *hyperventilier"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0k3kHtyoqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

Schaut nett aus - vorausgesetzt, man kennt die HDR Trilogie... für alle anderen dürfte es schwierig sein den ganzen Zusammenhang zu erfassen.


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

Der hier sieht auch ganz interessant aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tkun8dFhlyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Der hier sieht auch ganz interessant aus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu



Also ich musste irgendwie schmunzeln - aber nicht weil ich begeistert war sondern weils irgendwie etwas billig wirkt.
Weiß nicht obs an mir liegt aber ein paar Animationen wirken etwas "hölzern" in der Bewegung. Und insgesamt macht der Film auf mich einen sehr wirren Eindruck... eine Mischung aus StarWars, Avatar und zig anderen Filmen...

Schon aus dem Trailer kann man die ziemlich übliche Lovestory erahnen und der Rest wirkt jetzt auch nicht gerade "neu".


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Dezember 2011)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> omg, omg, omg *hyperventilier"
> 
> [Hobbit-Trailer]



*sabber* 

wie soll ich denn die 12 Monate überleben bis der Film rauskommt? 

da wird auf jeden Fall das ein oder andere Mal noch das Buch zu gelesen samt Herr der Ringe


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und insgesamt macht der Film auf mich einen sehr wirren Eindruck... eine Mischung aus StarWars, Avatar und zig anderen Filmen...



Das dacht ich mir auch irgendwie


----------



## moehrewinger (21. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Das dacht ich mir auch irgendwie



Naja, wenn man ehrlich ist haben wahrscheinlich eher Star Wars, Avatar etc ein bissl bei John Carter abgekuckt. Immerhin stammen die Bücher von 1917 und kommen vom Tarzan-Autor Edgar Rice Burrough und ist sogar älter als Tarzan. Filmtechnisch heißt es da wohl leider "Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben."

Von den Büchern her ist es eher ein Conan/Tarzan Ding mit Aliens und nackten Frauen.


----------



## Knallfix (21. Dezember 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## Knallfix (21. Dezember 2011)

The Hobbit, ja ganz sicher sehr sehr spannend aber ...

Morgen Kinder wird's was geben, Trailer-Release Donnerstag

2 erste "Trailer-Previews":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VUrroFKSmjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn3YouxdY5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Musike darf auch nicht fehlen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2IfFUdy8Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Dezember 2011)

Am 26.01. (zwei Tage nach Bekanntgabe der Oscar-Nominierungen) dann endlich auch mit ziemlicher Verspätung bei uns im Kino. Nominierung als "bester Film" bzw. Regie halte ich zwar für unwahrscheinlich (auch wenn "Drive" für mich der Film des Jahres 2011 ist), aber Ryan Gosling wird mit Sicherheit für "Drive" oder "Ides of March" benannt werden.

Mit den Synchron-Stimmen - allen voran Goslings - kann ich mich überhaupt nicht anfreunden...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9yB4LUVeCI[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P9yB4LUVeCI[/youtube]



Cool, freue mich auf die deutsche Fassung


----------



## Knallfix (22. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GokKUqLcvD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (22. Dezember 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Morgen Kinder wird's was geben, Trailer-Release Donnerstag
> 
> ...



Und da ist er:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sftuxbvGwiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um einen YT Comment zu zitieren:
Cant&#65279; fucking wait.

Knall


----------



## TheGui (23. Dezember 2011)

whait what.. spielt das im ALIENS universum?


----------



## Knallfix (23. Dezember 2011)

Jap.
War ursprünglich auch als direktes Alien Prequel geplant, nun heißt es aber nur "spielt im Alien Universum." 
Interessant ist auch ein Vergleich mit dem Original Alien Trailer ^^

Knall


----------



## win3ermute (24. Dezember 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Jap.
> War ursprünglich auch als direktes Alien Prequel geplant, nun heißt es aber nur "spielt im Alien Universum."



Hier dreht sich wohl alles um das "derelict ship" und die Herkunft der "SpaceJockeys".



> Interessant ist auch ein Vergleich mit dem Original Alien Trailer ^^



Achtung, Nerd-Alarm: Trailer Bild für Bild

Hoffentlich versaut es der olle Scott nicht. Im schlimmsten Falle sieht der Film so aus:

Die "Prometheus" empfängt ein unbekanntes Signal und landet auf einem als unbewohnbar geltenden Planeten, wo die Crew ein Raumschiff in Giger-Optik vorfindet. Dort sehen sie in einem kirchenartigem Raum einen Haufen Zylinder, aus dem etwas einen der Astronauten anfällt. An Board mutiert er und fällt seine Kollegen an.
Zwischendurch versucht Charlize Theron zu einer Rettungskapsel zu entkommen (siehe Trailer), kehrt aber zurück, um den Hund, den sie vergessen hat, zu retten. Außerdem mault sie noch den Schiffscomputer an (der heißt hier "Father"), der die Selbstzerstörung eingeleitet hat (diesmal flucht sie natürlich gemäßigt, weil ist ja kein R-Rating, um die Jugendlichen nicht aus dem Kino zu scheuchen. Statt "Mother, you bitch!" hören wir ein "Father, shut up!").
Gemäß den heutigen Kinogesetzen, wo Suspense, Hochspannung und Atmosphäre nicht mehr für ein Finale reichen, kommt es dann zum großen *ka-bumm*, in dem das "derelict ship" per CGI-Getöse gegen jeden Sinn, Logik und Verstand zur Strecke gebracht wird - das Publikum braucht das halt so heute und 3D ist es ja auch noch.
Zum Schluß entkommt eine Frau, während der mittlerweile zum "SpaceJockey" mutierte Infizierte im Sessel hockt und mit dem Gerät, das sich als Kanone entpuppt, hinter ihr herballert. Unvermittelt bricht plötzlich das Alien aus ihm heraus. Ende. 

Ist zwar dann nur ein mit viel CGI aufgeblasenes Remake von Alien minus Sinn, Plausibilität und Logik, aber die Fanbois feiern das als "größten Film aller Zeiten, ey, ich schwör!" und brüllen jeden Kritiker nieder.

Ich hoffe, ich irre mich... aber ich gehe da mit den möglichst niedrigsten Erwartungen dran. Wenn die Gebrüder Scott Geld brauchen, um ihre eigenen kleinen Projekte möglichst abseits von Hollywood zu finanzieren, dann sind sie für jeden Kommerzscheiß zu haben. Gut, wenn ich dafür dann demnächst wieder sowas wie "Man on Fire" oder "Domino" bekomme, kann ich auch damit leben...


----------



## Knallfix (24. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> ...
> Gut, wenn ich dafür dann demnächst wieder sowas wie "Man on Fire" oder "Domino" bekomme, kann ich auch damit leben...



Man on Fire ...
Die Kritiker hab ich noch im Kopf " Übelste Verherrlichung von Selbstjustiz!11!!2!! böser Film!!"
Dabei ist ist es einfach einer der besten Actionthriller ever 
Und der Höhepunkt von Tony's wilder Phase.
Man dachte mit Domino hätte der Zoom & Cut'casm seinen Höhepunkt erreicht, dann kam Man on Fire, hehe.

Bei Prometheus wird man für den "richtigen" Film sicher wieder auf den Extended Cut auf DVD/Bluray warten müssen.
Königreich der Himmel in der Langfassung zb ist ein ganz anderer Film als die Kinofassung, komplett und toll. Im Kino fehlte einfach zuviel der Story. Bei Robin Hood wiederrum half es nur bedingt, der Film hatte einfach ein zu kleines Budget um "episch" zu werden. 20 Mann Schlachten und so zb.
Ridley Scott und die 2 Stundenmarke fürs Kino, finds immer klasse wenn er einem in Making offs immer ausführlich und knallhart erläutert, warum man schneiden MUSS. 

Knall


----------



## TheGui (24. Dezember 2011)

wen LaVerne anfängt zu schreiben fühl ich mich jedes mal ein dickes Stück weniger Nerdig... und finde mich anschließend doch auf irgend welchen XY-Wiki Seiten wieder um die Lore dahinter zu verstehen >_>

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]SpaceJockey? ..Ah das Ding aus Aliens 1[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mensch, gibt ja noch ganze Comic-Reihen, Bücher und Spiele die zur Lore beisteuern.[/font]


----------



## win3ermute (26. Dezember 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Man on Fire ...
> Die Kritiker hab ich noch im Kopf " Übelste Verherrlichung von Selbstjustiz!11!!2!! böser Film!!"
> Dabei ist ist es einfach einer der besten Actionthriller ever
> Und der Höhepunkt von Tony's wilder Phase.



Oh, es gibt hier Gebrüder-Scott-Fanbois !
Du meinst dieselben Kritiker, die über den Megaflop "Blade Runner" von Ridley Scott geschrieben haben, das wäre nur Optik, aber kein Inhalt - um dann Ende der '80er eben diesen Film als die "Krönung des modernen SF-Films" zu feiern?

Ich hab' mich auch ziemlich schlappgelacht, wie ich solche Kritiken über "Man on Fire" gelesen habe. Diesen Zuschauern scheinen die mehr als ambilaventen Züge des Protagonisten entgangen zu sein: Wenn er abseits seiner völlig eindeutig suiziden Anwandlungen später in einer Zwischensequenz im Schwimmbecken ausblutet, dann ist da nix mit "gerechtfertigtem Heldentum", was man dem Film gerne ankreiden möchte. Nur, weil nicht jeder Aspekt dem Zuschauer haarklein erklärt wird, ist das hier keine "Huldigung der Selbstjustiz" - die Interpretation bleibt dem Zuschauer überlassen! Aber damit scheinen viele Schreiberlinge überfordert!
Als reiner "Actionfilm" ist "Man on Fire" meiner Ansicht nach auch schlecht umschrieben. Die Hälfte des Filmes ist ein astreines Drama, bis die Rachegeschichte los geht. Wie sowas eine FSK16 bekommen kann, ist mir zwar schleierhaft, aber dennoch finde ich es gut - es gibt nicht viele Filme, in dem ein Bösewicht mit einer Ladung Sprengstoff im Arsch weggeblasen wird !

Erwähnte ich schon, wie sehr ich den Film mag? Tony Scott ist eh filmmäßig eine eigene Marke: "Wir filmen das mit fünf Kameras!" "Warum das?" "Weil diese Penner behaupten, eine sechste Kamera wäre zu teuer! Sorry!"
Von Tony Scotts sinnvollem Staccato-Schnitt können sich Anfänger wie Bay eine verdammte Scheibe abschneiden!



> Man dachte mit Domino hätte der Zoom & Cut'casm seinen Höhepunkt erreicht, dann kam Man on Fire, hehe.



"Man on Fire" war das Experiment; erst danach kam "Domino", der vom Publikum auch kaum angenommen wurde. "Domino" ist auch verdammt anstrengend - da hat ein gestandener Regisseur abseits der 50 mal eben nebenbei gezeigt, zu welchen schnittechnischen Innovationen er fähig ist. Und außerdem gab er uns eine nackte Keira Knightley, wenn auch mit kurzen Haaren! 

Die deutsche DVD von "Man on Fire" ist übrigens eine Schande: Im Audiokommentar, der sich nur auf der US-Disk findet, erzählt Tony Scott, daß die Untertitel quasi einer der Hauptdarsteller wären und sie Stunden darauf verbracht hätten, wie sie das im Film darstellen sollten (etwa beim Dialog "I cut off your fingers - one by one!", wo die Worte um die Finger gruppiert werden). 
Was machte man in der deutschen Version? Alles eindeutschen; die festen Untertitel im Bild fielen weg! Die einzige gute Ausgabe ist die US-Version, weil sie neben der gezielten Einblendung der UTs auch die Audiokommentare enthält!



> Bei Prometheus wird man für den "richtigen" Film sicher wieder auf den Extended Cut auf DVD/Bluray warten müssen.
> Königreich der Himmel in der Langfassung zb ist ein ganz anderer Film als die Kinofassung, komplett und toll. Im Kino fehlte einfach zuviel der Story.



Die kurze Version von "Kingdom of Heaven" ist schon verdammt gut - im DC ergibt sich jedoch ein ganz anderer, viel größerer Film! Interessant ist, daß jene Szene, in der der islamische Eroberer von Jerusalem das Kreuz wieder aufstellt, in islamischen Staaten geradezu gefeiert wurde - als Symbol der Toleranz und Versöhnung! 
Eine Diskussion um Bedeutung, Vielschichtigkeit und Symbolwirkung sprengt allerdings wahrscheinlich diesen Thread! Für mich ist das R. Scott in Vollendung!



> Bei Robin Hood wiederrum half es nur bedingt, der Film hatte einfach ein zu kleines Budget um "episch" zu werden. 20 Mann Schlachten und so zb.



Den Streifen fand ich allerdings auch überflüssig; ich habe keine Ahnung, warum R. Scott das Ding überhaupt machen wollte. Widerstandskämpfer für eine andere Welt? Dafür war das Ding nicht aussagekräftig genug...



> Ridley Scott und die 2 Stundenmarke fürs Kino, finds immer klasse wenn er einem in Making offs immer ausführlich und knallhart erläutert, warum man schneiden MUSS.



Die Audio-Kommentare von ihm sind auch teilweise absolut "vorlesungswürdig". Das ersetzt so ein paar Klassen "Filmtheorie", wenn man sich anhört, warum genau in dieser Szene die Ausleuchtung an dieser Stelle ist; der Darsteller gerade diese Geste macht und die Gegenstände eben in diesem Aufbau präsentiert werden. 

Nett, daß es auch weitere Scott-"Verehrer" hier gibt! Lustigerweise bin ich bei Ridley kritischer trotz "Alien", "Blade Runner", "Kingdom of Heaven", während ich bei Tony mit einem guten Action-Streifen wie zuletzt "Unstopable" mehr als einverstanden bin! Sein "Last Boy Scout" ist allerdings immer noch zu überbieten!

Ich mag es, wenn das "Scott Free"-Banner über irgendeiner Produktion weht (heißt übersetzt dann sowas wie "vogelfrei"). Hoffentlich haben sie mit ihrer Fernsehproduktion namens "Numbers" soviel Kohle gemacht, daß sie auch weiterhin Geld in ungewöhnliche Produktionen stecken können!



TheGui schrieb:


> wen LaVerne anfängt zu schreiben fühl ich mich jedes mal ein dickes Stück weniger Nerdig...



Ich bin kein Ne... oh! Ok, vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig...


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2011)

Madagascar 3 - i like to mooove it


----------



## win3ermute (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab' mich gerade ein wenig eingenässt:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7NensFOB3o[/youtube]

Das sieht doch nach einem hervorragendem Trash-Vehicle aus.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Januar 2012)

Leider kein Trailer aber trotzdem eine gute Nachricht!

http://www.moviereporter.net/news/10976

Crank 3 wird kommen!


----------



## NoHeroIn (3. Februar 2012)

Bitte mehr als die ersten 30 Sekunden anschauen - definitiv ein interessanter TRailer. x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oaRLnELyPkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHs2nKI0dXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2012)

der song is super, kommt der film jetzt?

dachte die Produzenten haben kein Geld...


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

Berlinale läuft er derzeit - und April 2012 in den Kinos


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2012)

oh lese grad soll ne komödie werden >_>

irgendwie scheiße.. als ich den trailer vor 2 jahren gesehen hab hab ich mich drauf gefreut... aber jetzt


----------



## Alux (7. Februar 2012)

Zu Iron Sky: ich find das Konzept ganz nett, schade das es ne Komödie werden soll.

Zu Resident Evil: SIeht wie immer gut aus und ich finde die Frisur von Alice viel besser als in After Life


----------



## shadow24 (7. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> oh lese grad soll ne komödie werden >_>
> 
> irgendwie scheiße.. als ich den trailer vor 2 jahren gesehen hab hab ich mich drauf gefreut... aber jetzt




hatte mich bei der szene mit der taube aufm reichsadler auch schon gewundert...in ner komödie scheisst sie den nazi-symbol einfach aufm kopf...in nem richtigen film wäre die taube beim scheissen in ner blutfontäne gesplattert,nachdem irgendson nazischerge mit ner riesenwumme auf die geballert hätte...zumindest bei tarantino und co...


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

Berlinale Trailer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeIu1FiTTyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@thegui

inglorius basterds war ja auch eine komödie


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2012)

naja. mal gespannt


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

ich find eh solche filme cool ^^ schräger teils schwarzer britischer humor mit viel trash ^^

hier noch ein paar filme vom fantasy filmfesten und special events - die ihr bei euch in der videothek noch findet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU3rm9U035c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6G5pyFhmAqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fm22DkHX6U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6alvPx1X5q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py_IndUbcxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Offizielle Kinotrailer - anders als bei den drei teasern sieht man beim richtigen trailer das es eine komödie ist


----------



## Knallfix (8. Februar 2012)

bwahaha
aus den Comments


> Did Sarah Palin get elected? Forget moon nazis; that's scary.&#65279;


xD

Knall"Mein Opa war Raumfahrer bei der SS."fix


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2012)

WTF did i just watch?


----------



## win3ermute (8. Februar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Zu Iron Sky: ich find das Konzept ganz nett, schade das es ne Komödie werden soll.



Das war doch von Anfang an klar. Das sind dieselben bekloppten Finnen, die die teilweise saukomische Babylon 5/Star Trek-Verarsche "Star Wreck - In the Pirkinning" mit ganz wenig Geld, dafür jede Menge Phantasie, Einfallsreichtum und Talent verbrochen haben. Wenn das auch nur ansatzweise "Star Wreck" ähnelt, könnte das großartig werden, zumal diesmal nicht nur Laien vor der Kamera standen.

Das Ding ist im Grunde ein halber Amateur-Film; von Filmfreaks für Gleichgesinnte gemacht. 

Hier noch mal der Trailer zum völlig beknackten "Star Wreck" (das "McBaal's" auf der Raumstation "Baal" hat mir fast den Rest gegeben):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORrlrlOKZMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und eine typische Szene des Filmes mit meinem Lieblings-Charakter Fukov:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ahx_b15BEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2012)

ok, jetzt freu ich mich doch auf iron sky


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Da ihn ja scheinbar noch keiner geposted hat:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atCfTRMyjGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was haltet ihr davon?
Ich finde es gut, die bisherigen Spider-Man Filme waren zwar gutes Popcornkino aber hatten mit dem Spider-Man aus den Comics nichtmehr soviel zutun, ich bin gespannt ob der Film diese leicht düstere Note beibehält. Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Arosk (10. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHvNrX3dv0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hoffe er kommt bald in deutsche kinos...


----------



## Blutkônig (10. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqGIAkd5tYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Da ihn ja scheinbar noch keiner geposted hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also für mich sieht das fast aus wie eine Fortsetzung mit einem anderen hauptdarsteller.fast dasselbe kostüm(hätte ja mal ein bissel "aufgepumpter" und nicht so gummihaft rüberkommen können) und die gleichen actionszenen wie bisher...nur tritt spidi diesmal gegen die Echse(Connor) an.halt ein neuer gegner,den er in den comics ja nun auch oft genug gegenüber getreten ist
wenn es eine 2d-option des films gibt,werde ich ihn mir anschauen,aber nicht schon wieder diese scheiss geldmacherei in 3d,wo die effekte meist sowieso gen null tendieren...schrecklich diese masche.wunder mich warum so wenig leute dagegen angehen...


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




also der sieht echt gut aus.hab den trailer schon letztes jahr gesehen und mich gefragt wann der wohl mal erscheint.auch wenn es im ersten moment nach der verfilmung von call of duty aussieht,egal,den will ich sehen...


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHvNrX3dv0c"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=KHvNrX3dv0c[/url]
> 
> hoffe er kommt bald in deutsche kinos...



Wirkt ziemlich glorifizierend. Wenn auch viel Action, Realistisch usw.

Fragwürdige Darstellung...


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2012)

Ich versteh nicht, warum immer alle auf "Glorifizierung " herumhacken?! Natürlich möchte ich bei einem Actionfilm das Ganze "beschönigt" sehen, solange es nicht ins absolut lächerliche geht (ausser bei einer Komödie  )
Alles andere wäre mir in dem Moment auch "too much".
Andere sieht es aus, wenn das ganze als "realitätsnahe,autentische Reportage" gezeigt wird. Dann geht  mir die Glorifizierung auch den Senkel.


----------



## TheGui (10. Februar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also für mich sieht das fast aus wie eine Fortsetzung



u srs?


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, warum immer alle auf "Glorifizierung " herumhacken?! Natürlich möchte ich bei einem Actionfilm das Ganze "beschönigt" sehen, solange es nicht ins absolut lächerliche geht (ausser bei einer Komödie  )
> Alles andere wäre mir in dem Moment auch "too much".
> Andere sieht es aus, wenn das ganze als "realitätsnahe,autentische Reportage" gezeigt wird. Dann geht mir die Glorifizierung auch den Senkel.



Nunja im Trailer wird ja eindeutig mit der Authenzität der Darstellung geworben.
Es ist mir zuviel Amerikanismus, zuviel Patriotismus und zuviel Hurra-Navy-Seal-Helden-Flair. Teilweise wirkt das nicht nur aufgesetzt sondern auch richtig unglaubwürdig.

Wenn dann noch die schwangere Frau dazu kommt, die alleine zuhause sitzt und heult, weil ihr Navy Seal Mann die Welt retten muss, kommt mir die Galle hoch. ^^

Eher befürworte ich da noch so Dokus wie "Restrepo", die nicht nur realistisch und wahrheitsgetreu sind, sondern gleichzeitig auch zeigen, dass dieses ganze Soldatentum nichts mit Ehrenhaftem Heldentum zutun haben.

Also insofern würde ich mir wünschen, dass sich so ein Film wie "Act of Valor" einfach selbst noch weniger Ernst nehmen würde, damit man ihm die Message eines Effektreichen Kriegsfilms abkauft.
Sonst ist es in meinen Augen eben einfach nur ein weiteres Hurra-Patriotismus-Kriegsmärchen, wovon es ja bereits genug gibt.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (11. Februar 2012)

Bourne 4, ohne Bourne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVPpc4pk6RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wird eh gut.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> u srs?




jo hast recht.war ein freudscher verschreiber...das ist ja nicht mal ne fortsetzung,das ist ja die wiederholung von teil 1 mit nem anderen gegner...
absolut überflüssig meiner meinung nach,aber ist ja heutzutage die übliche handlungsweise:2-3 Fortsetzungen von einem erfolgreichen film machen und dann ein prequel oder das original nochmal in veränderter form auf die leinwand bringen...
bloss in anderen filmen ändert sich zumindest nochmal das kostüm in einer gewissen form oder die technik ist ne andere geworden,oder die verfilmung ist düsterer,aber hier ist ja nix dergleichen passiert...für mich ne echt freche art der geldschneiderei...


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> xxx


ich meinte eigentlich was anderes.

Es gibt Unterschiede, Der neue Film erinnert mich mehr an den 90er Cartoon den ich als Kind sehr geil fand.

Zumindest kann er keine Fäden spinnen (muss diese mit nem Apparat synthetisch erzeugen) und es gibt mehr Story zu seinen Eltern.

ich will ihn nicht gut reden aber es gibt signifikante Unterschiede zu den 3 letzten Filmen.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich was anderes.
> 
> Es gibt Unterschiede, Der neue Film erinnert mich mehr an den 90er Cartoon den ich als Kind sehr geil fand.
> 
> ...



jo,das mit den eltern finde ich tatsächlich auch interessant.ich hab damals eigentlich alle comics von spidi gelesen,abert nie was über sein eltern erfahren(oder zumnindest überlesen als jüngling).er war ja praktisch schon immer bei tante may...
wusste nur die tragische geschichte über seinen onkel ben.wurde ja glaub ich auch in teil 1 gezeigt... 
aber bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander oder versteh ich deinen satz gerade nicht mit der spinnendüse?im filmtrailer sieht das so aus als ob fäden aus seinem hals kommen.seh allerdings nicht ob die nachher auch aus seinen händen kommen bei den flugeinlagen.in den comics brauchte er immer ne spinnendüse,die gerne auch mal in brenzligen situationen seinen dienst versagte...aber ganz ehrlich...ich weiss jetzt echt nicht ob der in den bisher verfilmten teilen ne düse benutzt oder selber "spinnt"...


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander oder versteh ich deinen satz gerade nicht



Die Geschichte um seine Eltern ist ziemlich cool sie waren S.H.I.E.L.D. Agenten

schau den Trailer an, es baut sich ne Apparatur wie im 90er Cartoon. (0:20 testet er es und 1:20 setzt er ne neue Patrone ein) er hat keine Spinnendrüse wie in den 3 letzten Filmen.

Der Film schaut düsterer und ernster aus, z.B. wird er von der Polizeit gesucht und gejagt.

dazu hat er nen anderes Mädchen

Es spielt quasi in nen anderen Universum als die 3 letzten Filme.

PS: warum würde ein anderes Kostüm für einen besseren Film stehen?


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Geschichte um seine Eltern ist ziemlich cool sie waren S.H.I.E.L.D. Agenten
> wtf?shield agenten?jetzt nur in dem film oder war das auch schon in den comicgeschichten???das hab ich ja noch nie gehört...interessant...komisch das dann nick fury nie auf peter parker aufmerksam geworden ist...
> 
> schau den Trailer an, es baut sich ne Apparatur wie im 90er Cartoon. (0:20 testet er es und 1:20 setzt er ne neue Patrone ein) er hat keine Spinnendrüse wie in den 3 letzten Filmen.
> ...


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2012)

ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob das als Ironie oder Glorifizierung durchgeht...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34x6m-ahGIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (17. Februar 2012)

Och diese Japaner... können zwar nicht schauspielern, dafür sehen ihre Realverfilmungen so aus wie das Spiel bzw die Animationsserie.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lki429me3PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (5. März 2012)

http://www.worstpreviews.com/headline.php?id=24175




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GROrp3XBRrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (5. März 2012)

ich steh eher auf blockbuster,,,hier der 2.trailer zu schiffe versenken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KByU-5vUjBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (9. März 2012)

Absolut forward looking to:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7XbNxsdxjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Snow White and the Huntsman

Allerdings ist ja der englische Trailer schon lange draußen und das hat mir irgendwie besser gefallen. 
Die deutsche Synchro klingt nicht böse genug... aber mal schauen. Auf jedenfall freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## Knallfix (15. März 2012)

Trailer für den am WE erscheinenden neuen Trailer *g 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umU6cenjctI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqHeAt-ADDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Absolut forward looking to:
> 
> Snow White and the Huntsman




Ach Du Sch...! Der Trailer fing so gut an...Und dann wurde ich von meiner Voreingenommenheit überrannt...ich mag Kirsten Stewart nicht! Die hat eine Ausdruckskraft, wie ein lauwarmer Becher Milch


----------



## Der4te (16. März 2012)

Wieso hat der Film so lange auf sich warten lassen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ul4CZrnEFxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gaj0Uj40CEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sieht echt gut aus der film bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Tikume (16. März 2012)

Der4te schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Film so lange auf sich warten lassen?


Oh der schaut in der Tat interessant aus


----------



## Namosch1 (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDejl0XNhtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



  der beste film aller zeiten


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-TNFcfbNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich freu mich :3


----------



## NoHeroIn (16. März 2012)

Tim Burton, Johnny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter.   

Dark Shadows





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8AL2qqcnyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Königmarcus (16. März 2012)

mein persönlicher Film des Jahres 2012 <3
*
The Avengers*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hIR8Ar-Z4hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Der4te schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Film so lange auf sich warten lassen?
> [...]



GEIL, must watch würde ich sagen! Noch nie was von gehört aber absolut coole Idee wie mir scheint.




Namosch1 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> sieht echt gut aus der film bin ich mal gespannt



Ebenfalls ein sehr interessanter Trailer.


----------



## Knallfix (19. März 2012)

2 neue, unterscheiden sich leicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGW0LtO59-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UEv03g51kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



August, jetzt


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2012)

ist zwar schon seit anfang Februar draußen ...

Underworld 4 - Underworld Awakening




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BDfwNMK-nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



offizielle Seite mit weiteren Trailers dazu -> UW4 Movie Trailer blogspot

+
Ghost Rider 2 Spirit of Vengeance




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_iMh0DMHpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (20. März 2012)

Der4te schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Film so lange auf sich warten lassen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




erinnert mich irgendwie an einen billigen abklatsch von natural born killers...


----------



## Knallfix (18. April 2012)

Neuer Prometheus Trailer, diesmal über den Androiden Dave.
Androiden im Alien Universum sind ja immer so eine Sache 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOOJl5lWNfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



James Cameron würde dann gerne Prometheus 2 inszenieren.
http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/film/745944/James-Cameron_3DKritik-und-PrometheusPlaene


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. April 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]




hehe,das lass mal nich unsern benji sehen...
aber geiler trailer.wann kommt der????hab mir drei mal die szene mit dem schuss durch die kippe angeschaut...sehr geil...


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ExlRuwe7TdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qS5QkioOrQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geilo !


----------



## Beckenblockade (26. April 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,das lass mal nich unsern benji sehen...
> aber geiler trailer.wann kommt der????hab mir drei mal die szene mit dem schuss durch die kippe angeschaut...sehr geil...



Schlechte Nachrichten... Ich habe gerade rausgefunden, dass es sich dabei nur um eine Art Tech-Demonstration eines kleinen Filmstudios handelt, welche ihnen einen Auftrag einbringen soll. Es kann also gut sein, dass wir den nie zu sehen bekommen. >_>


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten... Ich habe gerade rausgefunden, dass es sich dabei nur um eine Art Tech-Demonstration eines kleinen Filmstudios handelt, welche ihnen einen Auftrag einbringen soll. Es kann also gut sein, dass wir den nie zu sehen bekommen. >_>




shit...aber hab ich auch schon befürchtet nachdem ich mir die kommentare dazu durchgelesen hatte...aber ich erinner mich noch an den film mit dem mexikanischen narbengesicht von tarantino.wie hiess der noch.den hab ich mir im kino angeschaut...naja egal...das war auch erst son fake-film udn dann war der so begehrt im netz das die den tatsächlich verfilmt haben...vielleicht hier ja wieder...


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Also dass sie bei Snowwhite die Namen englisch lassen, aber dann den Rest übersetzen irritiert mich.
Die Stimme des Spiegels ist mir auch nicht bösartig genug, das nimmt dem Trailer jedenfalls schonmal viel Horror-Gefühl.

Schade...

Aber denke es wird trotzdem ein nettes Märchen für Erwachsene werden, auch auf deutsch.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCYo8tC3VZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





So ein fertiger scheiss, ist das lächerlich auf eine ganz besondere art und weise satirisch, unfreiwillig(?) komisch, keine ahnung, einfach nur krank ^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rC8VJ9aeB_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jueliette (8. Juli 2012)

Django.

Pflichtkinobesuch.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gTT59NibGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Muahahaha^^


----------



## Tikume (27. Juli 2012)

Ich wünsche mir dass der Film hält was dieser trailr verspricht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uI621l8_FNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (12. August 2012)

There's a man going around ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZFfM9Tbnzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-D79P1ScdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja es mag ein Hollywoodblockbuster werden.
Aber als die Zwerge anfingen zu singen, hat mich etwas die Gänsehaut gepackt.


----------



## Tikume (14. August 2012)

Mein Gedanke bei dem Trailer war: WTF, ich will die nächste Sherlock Staffel!


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Osombie! Osama is back xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfD6-5Qf-cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (20. August 2012)

Muahahahaha ...
He's back.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIersyq-Gt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> He's back.




he is already back...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-01tT4fQ1gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (21. August 2012)

Expendables zählt nicht


----------



## Knallfix (20. September 2012)

Gandalfs neue dt. Stimme ist mal ... aber sonst 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jN2wzczQ2_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt noch ein paar Versionen mit anderen Enden:
http://www.herr-der-ringe-film.de/v3/de/news/tolkienfilme/news_93696.php


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2012)

Falls ich demnächst mal Zeit fürs Kino finde, möchte ich unbedingt folgenden Film schauen gehn:

Ai Weiwei Never sorry




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dtfeh6a01c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Darum gehts um nen in Asien berühmten chinesischen Künstler, der seine Meinung öffentlich preisgibt deswegen in China auch schon mehrmals inhaftiert und unter Hausarrest gestellt wurde. Der Typ setzt sich extrem für freie Meinungsäusserung ein, wie man im Trailer auch schon recht gut sehn kann. Ist halt ne Doku und kein üblicher Hollywood-Film, aber ich dacht mal ich posts trotzdem hier, vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden.


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ogC5PkH2nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sieht agnz nett aus, finde ich.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Oktober 2012)

Freu mich auf Butter und Deadfall.

Butter
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1349451/

Deadfall
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1667310/


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

der neue Stirb langsam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVkzZD92cMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Garafalo (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich freu mich auf Harodim:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ugWji0reRWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNJf7iaNoLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Trailer in 3D war echt klasse!


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2012)

Kennt schon jemand "Die Wand"? Sieht ziemlich nach epischem deutschen Nachdenkkino aus.... werde einen Blick drauf werfen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GWjp65R3zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Oktober 2012)

supergeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ich freu mir jetzt schon den arsch ab...tarantino what else?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=in5doc5CFAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> supergeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ich freu mir jetzt schon den arsch ab...tarantino what else?


Mit Tarantino hat der Film soviel zu tun, wie Dr. Oetker mit einem Arzt.


----------



## NoHeroIn (25. Oktober 2012)

Für Tarantino-Fans gibt's doch demnächst auch Django Unchained:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RjoVdtE2nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (8. November 2012)

schau ich mir übernächste woche an...find ich überaus interessant.nicht nur vond en schauspielern sondern auch von der story:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS33A3JzH_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (10. November 2012)

Stirb Langsam 5:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNsEoJep-z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Silent Hill Revelations

Schon auf Englisch gesehen 
Nääääd schlääääscht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WvPHJ_RyVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apostasy (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8L_9GwfzJ68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal was vielversprechendes aus deutschland  Bela Kiss: Prologue kommt am 10. Januar 2013 in die deutschen Kinos. Das was ich im Trailer sehe ist wirklich untypisch für eine deutsche Produktion und ich bin wirklich extrem gespannt darauf!


----------



## stefanru (12. November 2012)

schaut ja echt nicht so schlecht aus für nen deutschen film.


----------



## Knallfix (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Md6Dvxdr0AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2012)

Hänsel und Gretel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNJf7iaNoLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LOL


----------



## Alux (12. November 2012)

Sieht ganz lustig aus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x3ErWNBX9Rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (16. November 2012)

Ist ja vielleicht für den ein oder anderen was:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyMAb1ub5qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Dezember 2012)

Tanz der Teufel kriegt ein Remake. Am 25.4.2012 kommt der in die deutschen Kinos. Ich freu mich so sehr. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtXOXRALXaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

Jo freu ich mich auch sehr drauf. Find es auch gut das sie nicht versuchen den "Klassiker" nachzumachen, bei dem ja auch durchaus ne Portion Humor dabei war ^^

Und sieht echt nicht schlecht aus. Wird mal Zeit das es wieder nen neuen anständigen Horror gibt, selbst Silent Hill 2 von dem ich so viel erwartet habe kam am ende dann doch nicht an den ersten ran...


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=diP-o_JxysA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*giggle*


----------



## Richert (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte auch Cloud Atlas posten, der ist echt toll!!!
Zwischen durch vielleicht etwas in die länge gezogen aber insgesamt sehr gelungen.


----------



## Lethos (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Bsv-uyqgMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lethos (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLeYowPUE10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lethos (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5nIfYejWBQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lethos (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=paQJtXp9GKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q31lVKw0dHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQqrlXpu1vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (19. Dezember 2012)

*fap* *fap* *fap* 
nun deutlich epischer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdgRx94W5ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Dezember 2012)

Remake auf die heutige Lage bezogen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGUfeilTn0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QohOmMB7bQ

gerade die ersten 4 minuten gesehen der film hat wirklich potenzial


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BOHEGpqP1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Peter Dinklage !!


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvUCR1dxyU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (17. April 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spoMKopnPh4


----------



## Knallfix (20. Mai 2013)

hmm ...? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEr_uNdeakg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2013)

Gerade heut im Kino gesehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn2oUal-biQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DY_cyWqheW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hI5_UoVtJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (21. Mai 2013)

Enders Game ...
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Erhaben (22. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5guMumPFBag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (1. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_IjM63FH2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7p7rocHEecE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOXr35KL-n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dummer Link


----------



## Knallfix (12. Juni 2013)

Die CGI geht ja mal gar nicht, wenn das so ins Kino kommt dann ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeGb5XGk2U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (28. Juni 2013)

bwahaha ha 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCuSP4VEdq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

